# News - "Killerspiele": Bayern macht ernst - Gesetzesentwurf gegen Killerspiele



## Administrator (11. Februar 2007)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,557214


----------



## Buesel (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*


----------



## BigL (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Ich könnte mich jetzt zwar ereifern und aufregen (was ich in meinem Kämmerlein auch tue), jedoch erwarte ich keine langfristigen Konsequenzen von dieser Aktion. Spätestens wenn sich das erste EU-Gericht damit befasst ist Schluss mit dem Spuk, schätze ich mal.

Außerdem: wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann darf man - wenn man über 18 ist - so ein Spiel einführen und selbst spielen, es nur nicht verbreiten etc.
Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## JulietteSierra (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				BigL am 11.02.2007 13:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich könnte mich jetzt zwar ereifern und Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?



Hi laut Heise.de hast du das falsch verstanden. Dort wird erklärt, die Politer fordern Haftstrafen für Personen, die dieses Spiel vertreieben oder besitzen mit Freiheitsstrafen müssen.


----------



## michaelmct (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				BigL am 11.02.2007 13:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem: wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann darf man - wenn man über 18 ist - so ein Spiel einführen und selbst spielen, es nur nicht verbreiten etc.
> Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?



Dachte ich am Anfang auch nicht..ist aber wirklich so. Erwerb im Ausland zum Zwecke des Eigenkonsums ist nach wie vor völlig legal...seltsam aber wahr...das einzige was dieses Schundgesetz schafft ist Firmen wie Crytek ins Ausland zu zwingen...


----------



## annon11 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Wie wollen die das denn überprüfen?Verbieten bringt ja so erstmal nichts,weil man an die Spiele irgendwie immer rankommt.


----------



## Jaramo (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				BigL am 11.02.2007 13:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem: wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann darf man - wenn man über 18 ist - so ein Spiel einführen und selbst spielen, es nur nicht verbreiten etc.
> Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?


 Ne, es wäre nach dem Gesetzesentwurf tatsächlich alles verboten. Das für unter 18-jährige wurde nur noch mal extra betont. Aber Verbreitung, Herstellung, Beziehung, .... wenn das alles verboten ist, dann darf Crytec kein Crysis 2 programmieren, dein Media-Markt darf es nicht reinstellen, über Internet kannst Du es auch nicht aus dem Ausland bestellen usw. Wär also schon ziemlich doof...


----------



## captainpain (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Dieser Gesetzentwurf ist eine wirkliche Frechheit. Steuergelder werden durch dieses wertlose Stück Papier (Gesetzentwurf) aufgefressen. Lieber einmal sinnvolle Gesetze vorschlagen (z.B. Verschärfung des Schusswaffengesetzes) als die Schuld einfach weiterzureichen......
Naja die csu gibts in ca. 10-20 Jahren nicht mehr, wenn die jetzigen Rentner das Zeitliche gesegnet haben....


----------



## xotoxic242 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				michaelmct am 11.02.2007 13:53 schrieb:
			
		

> BigL am 11.02.2007 13:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Richtig.Und das werden sie dann auch tun.Adios deutsche Arbeitplätze.
Und nicht nur das.Händler wie z.b. Okaysoft wird untersagt solche Games zu verbreiten TROTZ Altersnachweise die man erbringen muß.
Demzufolge werden auch einige Händler pleite machen durch enorme Umsatzeinbußen.Zeigt mir mal ein Spiel das keine Gewalt beinhaltet.
Was für ne absolute Bevormunderei.Das ist jaschlimmer als in der ehem. DDR.
Sollten die lieber mal Gesetze schaffen die unsere Kinder vor Mißhandlungen schützt.Es werden mehr Kinder mißhandelt als es aufgrund von Computergames Amokläufe gibt.
Ich frage mich ob die noch ganz dicht sind hier.............eh ich kotz gleich ins Essen.Bei sowas wird mir schlecht....................


----------



## Joe_2000 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Einfach nur krank.   Da haben wohl nen paar Persönlichkeiten nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun.


----------



## burdy (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Das geilste ist ja die Begrüdung: Weil man Orte im Leveleditor nachbauen kann um Amokläufe zu proben.


----------



## Whastian (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: ich glaub nur in Deutschland*



			
				Jaramo am 11.02.2007 14:04 schrieb:
			
		

> BigL am 11.02.2007 13:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich glaub Crytec darf Crysis schon programieren und verkaufen, nur nicht in Deutschland ode hab ich was falsch verstanden.


----------



## Trinomicom (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Also wenn ich das jetz richtig gelesen und verstanden hab kannst du die Spiele trotzdem weiterhin bekommen. Als Beispiel mal Okaysoft. Wer bei Okaysoft nen 18er Account hat kann bestimmte Spiele bestellen die z.B. die die Indiziert sind. Und im Artikel steht dass sich Punkt 4 auf Punkt 1-3 bezieht, also wer die Spiele herstellt, bezieht, liefert, vorrätig hält, anbietet... blablub um sie dann wie in Punkt 1 - 3 verwendet, macht sich strafbar...

Man möge mich berichtigen wenn ich mich irre


----------



## markenprodukt (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



> Die Unterscheidung zu anderen Medien [z.B. DVDs (Anm. d. Red.)] rechtfertigt sich dabei dadurch, dass bei Spielprogrammen [...] interaktiv agiert wird."



Ach das glauben die doch selber nicht  
Als ob es einen Unterschied machen würde ob ich in Counter-Strike jemanden einen Headshot verpasse oder mir Filme wie Saw ansehe wo Menschen einfach völlig sinnfrei abgeschlachtet werden.
Nur weil man sich Dvd's einfach ansieht heißt das nicht, dass man weniger davon beeinflusst wird.

Wie viel kostet nochmal eine Greencard?


----------



## biggamer89 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				xotoxic242 am 11.02.2007 14:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Zeigt mir mal ein Spiel das keine Gewalt beinhaltet.
> Was für ne absolute Bevormunderei.
> Sollten die lieber mal Gesetze schaffen die unsere Kinder vor Mißhandlungen schützt.Es werden mehr Kinder mißhandelt als es aufgrund von Computergames Amokläufe gibt.



Sehe ich genauso. Wie oft hört man denn im Fernsehn von misshandelten Kindern. Ich finde zu oft, da sollte wirklich mal was gegen gemacht werden. Ohne Gewalt geht es ja heute kaum noch in Spielen. Sogar in der Anno-Serie ist ja Gewalt enthalten. Sollen jatzt auch SOLCHE Spiele verboten werden? Oder wie darf ich das verstehen?
Was man ja auch nicht vergessen darf sind die ganzen LAN-Partys, auf den ja zum größten Teil nur solche Spiele gespielt werden und daduch sowas wie Gemeinschaft entsteht. Einige Politiker fordern ja, dass Jugentliche stärker in die Gemeinschaft eingebunden wird. Genau das wird ja dann wieder verboten, wenn das Gesetz wirklich in Kraft tritt. Es gibt doch wirklich nichts besseres, als mit seinen Freunden zu zocken.


----------



## ich98 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				markenprodukt am 11.02.2007 14:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie viel kostet nochmal eine Greencard?



ist doch egal, dass ist es mir wert, hier hält mich bald kaum noch was


----------



## Exit89 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

... .... ähmmm.... was genau wollen die danit sagen ? tut mir leid, ich kann leider nur deutsch, englich sowie (bald) spanisch und latein, aber politik versteh ich dennoch nciht.... also so wie ich das sehe wollen die irgentwie die altersbegrenzung hochsetzten und den verkauf der spiele an minderjährige irgentwie "härter" bestrafen... steht da auch irgentwas drin, das leute über 18 betrifft ?...bzw  ..ach, ich versteh den ganzen text nicht, kann man da nicht ne Normale zusammenfassung von machen, die JEDER versteht ?


----------



## Boesor (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				ich98 am 11.02.2007 14:30 schrieb:
			
		

> markenprodukt am 11.02.2007 14:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Also wer wg Computerspielen auswandert muss schon ein sehr merkwürdiges Leben führen.
In den USA haste doch die gleichen Probleme, nur halt mit anderen Sachen.


----------



## Succer (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 11.02.2007 14:35 schrieb:
			
		

> ich98 am 11.02.2007 14:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


es geht ja nicht um die Computerspiele an sich, sondern darum, was momentan in der Politik für scheiße produziert wird!


----------



## Boesor (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Succer am 11.02.2007 14:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 11.02.2007 14:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und zwar? Und vor allem, in welchem Land ist es besser?


----------



## markenprodukt (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 11.02.2007 14:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wer wg Computerspielen auswandert muss schon ein sehr merkwürdiges Leben führen.



Wer sagt denn gleich was von auswandern, man hält sich halt diverse Optionen frei


----------



## Succer (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 11.02.2007 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Succer am 11.02.2007 14:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was genau, lässt sich ja anhand des hier diskutierten Beispiels erahnen.
Und ich habe nicht davon gesprochen, dass es irgendwo besser sein sollte. Schon garnicht in den USA...


----------



## markenprodukt (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 11.02.2007 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Und zwar? Und vor allem, in welchem Land ist es besser?



Bei uns in Österreich, aber durch die deutschen Politiker werden auch unsere Staatsmänner und Oberhäupter auf das Thema aufmerksam...

oder meinst du Politik allgemein?


----------



## Boesor (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				markenprodukt am 11.02.2007 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 11.02.2007 14:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja sicher allgemein, weil es ja hieß das man nicht wg Computerspielen auswandern will sondern wg dem "Scheiß den die Politik allgemein" macht


----------



## Boesor (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Succer am 11.02.2007 14:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 11.02.2007 14:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also doch lieber hierbleiben....
Es soll ja noch wichtigeres als Computerspiele geben


----------



## autumnSkies (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Zum Beispiel auf dem Arbeitsmarkt sieht es in Ausland besser aus. Potenziell würde mich z.B. Kanada oder Norwegen reizen. Deutschland wird wirklich immer ungemütlicher! Also ich kenne eine Menge Leute die auswandern wollen.


----------



## Bonifatius-IX (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Also ich bin für die Verabschiedung dieses Gesetzes, denn dann geht ihr endlich mal wieder in die freie Luft heraus und schaut euch das schöne Bayern an. So bekommt ihr mehr von euren Leben und könnt Kultur erleben.
Es lebe Bayern!
MfG Bonifatius-IX!


----------



## Boesor (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				autumnSkies am 11.02.2007 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Beispiel auf dem Arbeitsmarkt sieht es in Ausland besser aus. Potenziell würde mich z.B. Kanada oder Norwegen reizen. Deutschland wird wirklich immer ungemütlicher! Also ich kenne eine Menge Leute die auswandern wollen.



Würde mich interessieren wieviele dann auch wirklich auswandern.
Arbeitsmarkt ist sicher n starkes Argument, vor allem wenn der Job in z.B. Kanada oder Norwegen gesucht wird.
Aber auch in den Ländern ist bestimmt nicht alles Gold was glänzt, ich bin mir sehr sicher, manches würde man an Deutschland vermissen, wahrscheinlich sogar das, was man jetzt verteufelt.


----------



## BitByter (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 11.02.2007 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Also doch lieber hierbleiben....
> Es soll ja noch wichtigeres als Computerspiele geben


es geht mir persönlich nicht um die computerspiele (zumindest nicht nur), sondern um die bevormundung des staates. wir rutschen hier mehr und mehr in eine situation rein, die für mich untragbar ist: 22 millionen kreditkartenkunden werden ohne deren wissen überprüft um pädophile zu packen (versteht mich nicht falsch: pädophile packen ist ne gute sache, aber 22 millionen leute unter generalverdacht stellen?), in nrw darf der verfassungsschutz über trojaner auf die rechner von jedem bürger zugreifen, biometrische daten und fingerabdruck im reisepass (und bald auch im personalauswies), es gibt politiker, die die fotos der tollen maut-apparate über autobahnen nutzen wollen um 'verbrecher dingfest zu machen'.
wer das alles toll findet und unterstützt, der sollte entweder mal das buch '1984' lesen oder (falls das zu schwierig ist) 'v wie vendetta' sehen (bzw. das comic lesen). der gute herr schäuble wird uns noch in große probleme stürzen, dagegen war der schily harmlos und den mochte ich schon nicht.
das ist es was mir hier sorgen macht und was dafür sorgt, das ich mir langsam gedanken mache, ob ich woanders nicht besser aufgehoben bin...


----------



## TBBPutzer (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Gesetzesentwurf schrieb:
			
		

> "bis hin zu der Möglichkeit, konkrete Taten mittels Computerspielen vorzubereiten, indem bestehende Objekte als Spielort programmiert werden." Dadurch könne der "potenzielle Täter seine Tat [...] simulieren und die Hemmschwelle senken."


Ja sicher. Der Amokläufer von Emsdetten war doch in einem Schützenverein. Da hat er doch sicherlich auch was für seine Aktion gelernt. Werden jetzt auch alle Schützenvereine verboten? Wahrscheinlich nicht. Die dienen vermutlich auch zur "körperlichen Ertüchtigung". Wie z.B. Boxen. Ganz real die Fresse polieren ist völlig in Ordung. Virtuell gefährdet es dagegen die Jugend ...

Ich würde ja am liebsten alle Computersoftware verbieten. Mit dem MS FSX kann man wunderbar den 11. September simulieren, mit NFSU Amokläufe auf der Autobahn und mit Excel kann man sogar den Munitionsverbrauch für den nächsten Amoklauf berechenen. Selbst Word ist böse. Immerhin kann man damit seine fiesen Pläne schreiben.

Herr, schmeiss Hirn vom Himmel ...


----------



## MrLektor (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 11.02.2007 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Succer am 11.02.2007 14:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das stimmt, aber ein so direkter einschnitt ist für mich nichts anderes als zensur... und unter gewaltdarstellung versteht sich sehr sehr vieles! naja österreich oder england sind auch schön....


----------



## Boesor (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				BitByter am 11.02.2007 15:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 11.02.2007 14:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mich würde zwar interessieren was so schlimm daran wäre wenn man anhand der Mautfotos den Doppelmörder in seinem LKW fassen würde, aber gut.........
Frage ist nur, ist das in anderen Ländern anders?
Die große Freiheit?


----------



## Boesor (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				MrLektor am 11.02.2007 15:04 schrieb:
			
		

> das stimmt, aber ein so direkter einschnitt ist für mich nichts anderes als zensur... und unter gewaltdarstellung versteht sich sehr sehr vieles! naja österreich oder england sind auch schön....



Beispiel Engalnd, da tauscht du dann die Zensur gegen Rund um die Uhr Kameraüberwachung.....
Ist das besser?


----------



## ich98 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 11.02.2007 14:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wer wg Computerspielen auswandert muss schon ein sehr merkwürdiges Leben führen.
> In den USA haste doch die gleichen Probleme, nur halt mit anderen Sachen.



die PC-Spiele-Politik wäre dann eh nur ein Sandkorn in einem Sandkasten voller Gründe sich hier vom Acker zu machen


----------



## BitByter (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 11.02.2007 15:05 schrieb:
			
		

> BitByter am 11.02.2007 15:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


du hast nicht verstanden worum es dabei geht: es geht nicht um lkw-fahrer sondern um jeden einzelnen pkw, der da drunter herfährt. die maut-erfassung soll das bleiben was sie ist, ein erfassungssystem für lkws eben (auch nicht für deren fahrer). es ist natürlich ein schwieriges thema über das man lange diskutieren kann. aber ich halte die absolute überwachung und kriminalisierung von unschudligen für falsch. so oder so... in kanada z.b. ist es etwas anders, das wäre für mich ein sehr interessantes land...!


----------



## ich98 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 11.02.2007 15:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würde zwar interessieren was so schlimm daran wäre wenn man anhand der Mautfotos den Doppelmörder in seinem LKW fassen würde, aber gut.........




 
das glaubst du doch selbst nicht, der fährt natürlich mit seinem Gesicht an der Windschutzscheibe und echtem Nummernschild durch die Gegend   

Ansonsten was hier so scheiße läuft:

- Dauerwahlkampf-Politik --> keine richtigen Ergebnisse
- extrem mieser Finanzhaushalt + miese Haushaltung
- Volksreformen --> zum Mainstream ruhighalten
- schlechteres Bildungssystem als in vergleichbaren Ländern
- schlechte Perspektiven
- wer viel arbeitet und verdient, wird durch hohe Steuern "belohnt"
- Beamtenpansionen in irrwitzigen Höhen
- allmähliche Lockerung/Auflösung des Datenschutzes
usw. Ich glaube man kann Stunden so weiter machen und wenn dann noch Staatszensur hinzukommt, siehts auch nicht besser aus.


----------



## jordi (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				SYSTEM am 11.02.2007 13:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Hab mir die anderen Kommentare nicht durch gelesen, hoffe ich greife da kein durchgekautes Thema an. 

"im Besonderen Teil des Entwurfes wird darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass Gewaltbereitschaft durch die "Killerspiele" gefördert und gestärkt werden kann"

Dazu hätt ich mal gern eine ernstzunehmende psychologische Studie. Soweit ich weiss, gibt es keine Langzeituntersuchung die belegen oder widerlegen  könnte, was hier behauptet wird. Die Aussage beruht wahrscheinlich nur auf der Annahme dieser Politiker, "dass es halt so is. Is ja eh offensichtlich." ^^

Meiner Meinung nach eine absolute Frechheit, ein Verbot aufgrund einer Feststellung auszusprechen, die nicht wissenschaftlich belegbar ist.


----------



## Dragontear (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Mir stellt sich noch die Frage, was ist dann eigentlich mit meinen "Killerspielen", die ich momentan vorrätig habe? Soll ich die etwa vernichten? Na dann möchte ich aber Geld vom Staat sehen. Somit hätte ich wieder ein kleines Vermögen.


----------



## Boesor (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				ich98 am 11.02.2007 15:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 11.02.2007 15:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Derr konkrete Fall war ja ein LKW fahrer der auf einem Rastplatz jemanden überfahren hat und dann weiter gefahren ist.
Ich bin mir sehr sicher der wird nicht auf der Bahn gehalten haben um seine Nummernschilder abzumontieren oder evtl die Schrift auf seinem Führerhaus zu verdecken.
Die Chancen wären also durchaus da gewesen.

Andersrum frage ich mich was so schlimm daran ist wenn jemand sieht das ich Sonntags um 17:20 am Kreuz Münster Süd auf die A1 fahre.
Was soll die Hysterie?


----------



## DarkForce11 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Die können das Gesetzt sowieso nicht durchbringen, das es eine Einschränkung  der Meinungsfreiheit dastellt. Auch PC Spiele sind ein Medium womit Meinungen zum Ausdruck gebracht werden kann. 
Jegliche Zensur ist verfassungswiedrig. 
Aber vom Stoiber hab ich auch nichts anderes erwartet   .


----------



## TBBPutzer (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 11.02.2007 15:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würde zwar interessieren was so schlimm daran wäre wenn man anhand der Mautfotos den Doppelmörder in seinem LKW fassen würde, aber gut.........


An einem gefassten Mörder ist nie etwas schlechtes. Aber an deinem Beispiel erkennt man, dass du das eigentliche Problem noch nicht so ganz verstanden hast. Der Zweck heiligt nämlich nicht immer die Mittel. 

Wir haben hier - noch - bestimmte Grundrechte. Es darf hier - noch - jeder seine Freizeit so gestalten, wie er es für richtig hält - sofern er dabei nicht die Rechte anderer verletzt. In diesem Bereich hat der Staat nicht zu suchen. Leider driften wir mit offensichtlich vorgeschobenen Gründen (Terrorismus, Kriminalität usw.) in einen totalen Überwachungsstaat ab. Das wird hier langsam schlimmer als bei Adolf und in der DDR. Irgendwann baut dir der Staat eine Videokamera ins Schlafzimmer ein. Natürlich nur zu deinem Besten und zum Schutz vor Terroristen. 

Du hast natürlich nichts dagegen, weil du hast ja nichts zu verbergen. Oder etwa doch? (rein rhetorische Frage ...   )



			
				Boesor am 11.02.2007 15:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Frage ist nur, ist das in anderen Ländern anders?


Was spielt das für eine Rolle? Wie haben hier mir unseren eigenen Idioten zu kämpfen. Das es anderswo vielleicht noch schlimmer ist, ist für mich weder Trost noch Beruhigung. Und eine Entschuldigung/Rechtfertigung für Staatsschnüffelei in meiner Privatsphere schon gar nicht.


----------



## echohead (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Ach endlich kein WOW gelabber mehr in der Kaffeeküche auf der Arbeit, kein Final Fantasy, Age of Empire ist dann auch verboten und ich bekomme endlich mehr schlaf, wenn ich dann mal Doom spiele bekommt es einen neuen Reitz erstma rechner vom LAN nehmen (man weiss ja nicht ob der Schäubel mit seinen Trojaner dann auch jagd auf Spieler macht) oder besser noch einen extra Rechner in einem Extraraum hinter einer tapetentür, Crysiss muss ich mir dann am bahnhof bei den Dealern besorgen. 

Aber mal ehrlich wenn man solche Sätze liest wie " Gleichzeitig erhofft man sich aber, dass die härteren Regelungen bei Computerspielen auch Auswirkungen auf die Indizierung anderer Medien haben." 
sollte man ganz genau hinhören weit sind wir nicht mehr entfernt, dann mit unserem online überwachungen, die Überwachungen durch kameras von einem Totalietären system. Ich sag nur Aufstehen jetzt sonst ist es zu spät.....


----------



## abi70 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Zur Klärung des Gesetzinhaltes: Ich hab zwar keine große Ahnung von Politik, aber von Gesetzen schon, bin nämlich bei der Polizei   . Wenn das Gesetz so, wie es abgedruckt wird, umgesetzt wird, heißt das definitiv:

1.) Niemand darf in Deutschland mehr Gewaltspiele herstellen (wie z.B. Crytek oder ) oder verkaufen (wie z.B. Okaysoft oder auch Amazon, selbst EBay ist betroffen, auch Discounter wie MediaMarkt).
2.) Niemand - auch kein Erwachsener - darf solche Spiele aus dem Ausland nach Deutschland einführen, auch nicht über Internetbestellungen bei ausländischen Händlern.
3.) Niemand darf mehr Gotcha oder ähnliche Spiele veranstalten oder auch nur daran teilnehmen.
4.) Auf LAN-Partys dürfen keine Gewaltspiele mehr gespielt werden, gleiches gilt auch für den Bereich E-Sports.
5.) Zu Klären wäre noch, was mit Gewaltspielen passiert, die man bereits vor Verkündung des Gesetzes besitzt (so wie ich... FarCry, FEAR etc).

6.) Da es bereits ausreicht, das auch nur die Möglichkeit einer Gewalthandlung gegen Menschen oder menschenähnliche Wesen (!) und Tiere besteht, wären auch Titel betroffen wie z.B.:
Civilization, Titan Quest, WoW, Oblivion, Pirates!, Silent Hunter, Hellgate:London, STALKER, Die Siedler, Anno, Rainbow Six, GTA ... und so weiter. Selbst SimCity oder Die Sims wären nicht sicher. Moorhuhn übrigens auch nicht.

7.) Das ganze gilt natürlich auch für Spiele-Vollversionen in der PC-Games, Werbung und Berichterstattung, Plattformen wie z.B. GamesLoad, alle Konsolen-Titel, Handy-Spiele, GameBoy, PSP etc...

8.) Wichtig: Kriegt die Polizei, auch nur aus Zufall, mit, daß jemand gegen dieses Gesetz verstößt, muß(!) sie laut Gesetzeslage tätig werden! Es würde sich dann um eine Straftat handeln, die ähnlich zu betrachten wäre wie Einbruch! Ich warne Neugierige!!!


----------



## ich98 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 11.02.2007 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Andersrum frage ich mich was so schlimm daran ist wenn jemand sieht das ich Sonntags um 17:20 am Kreuz Münster Süd auf die A1 fahre.
> Was soll die Hysterie?



das wir mit kleinen Schritten in Richtung Polizei Staat kommen, ohne das die meisten es merken. 
Allmählich scheißen viele hier auf Rechte, die sich anderen mühsam erkämpfen musste bzw. verteufelt wurden.

Glaubst du denn, die Kamera Überwachung ist das Ende von der Leiter?
Bald kannst du bei der Polizei deinen ganzen Tagesablauf abrufen usw. und dir sagen lassen, wie du die die Zähne putzt und der Grund: man kann dir schnell helfen, falls du überfallen wirst...

Alles im Sinne der Gerechtigkeit, dem Schutz vor Terroristen und Kriminellen und alles nur, damit wir ohne Angst leben können, ich lach mich tot.


----------



## SamLavell (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Och nö!!!

Erst die PC - Spiele und jetzt auch noch Gotcha.  
Die Politik kann mir, mit meinen 22 Jahren doch nicht jeden Spaß verbieten.
Wenn ja, sollte man auch mal über den Grundwehrdienst nachdenken.
Wo man schon mit 17Jahren ein G36 bekommt und geschult wird wie man es benutze.

Ich sag nur noch!! Auf die Staße und Rebelieren.


----------



## Boesor (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TBBPutzer am 11.02.2007 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 11.02.2007 15:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn mich jemand in meinem Auto auf einer beliebigen Autobahn fotografiert
steht das kaum in einer Reihe mit der Kamera im Schalfzimmer.
Nochmal, was ist daran so schlimm? Bin ich dadurch vom Staat eingeschränkt? Er bestimmt ja nicht wohin ich fahre und er weiß nicht was ich da mache.




			
				Boesor am 11.02.2007 15:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Frage ist nur, ist das in anderen Ländern anders?





> Was spielt das für eine Rolle? Wie haben hier mir unseren eigenen Idioten zu kämpfen. Das es anderswo vielleicht noch schlimmer ist, ist für mich weder Trost noch Beruhigung. Und eine Entschuldigung/Rechtfertigung für Staatsschnüffelei in meiner Privatsphere schon gar nicht.



Das bezieht sich lediglich auf den Auswanderungsgedanken weil woanders ja alles besser ist!


----------



## sp4cer (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				abi70 am 11.02.2007 15:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Klärung des Gesetzinhaltes: Ich hab zwar keine große Ahnung von Politik, aber von Gesetzen schon, bin nämlich bei der Polizei   . Wenn das Gesetz so, wie es abgedruckt wird, umgesetzt wird, heißt das definitiv:
> 
> 1.) Niemand darf in Deutschland mehr Gewaltspiele herstellen (wie z.B. Crytek oder ) oder verkaufen (wie z.B. Okaysoft oder auch Amazon, selbst EBay ist betroffen, auch Discounter wie MediaMarkt).
> 2.) Niemand - auch kein Erwachsener - darf solche Spiele aus dem Ausland nach Deutschland einführen, auch nicht über Internetbestellungen bei ausländischen Händlern.
> ...



Wenn das so ist würde ich aber ne Revolution ausrufen und alle Computerspieler Deutschland aufrufen auf die Straße zu gehen und zu Streiken. Ich denke da kommen doch schon einige Millionen Menschen zusammen: Spieler, Produzenten, Spieleentwickler, PCZeitschriften, OnlineZeitschriften. Das ist doch wohl ein schlechter Scherz! Mit sowas kann man garnich durhckommen, wenn man sich alleine die Spieleindustrie anguckt, was für einen Absatz die derzeit macht und welchen Anteil die hat in der hiesigen Industrie, dann ist das nicht nur dumm, sondern Selbstmord, solch ein Gesetz durchzubringen. Aber sollen sich die Politker weiter das Geld in den Hintern stopfen, wo sie doch die Einahmen hemmen und Firmen vescheuchen.


----------



## Boesor (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				ich98 am 11.02.2007 15:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 11.02.2007 15:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wieso muss denn immer alles "der Anfang" sein?
Würdest du auf jede sinnvolle Maßnahme verzichten nur weil man dadurch vielleicht was schlimmeres vorbereitet?
Sollte man nicht vielelicht die Mautüberwachung für sich sehen und nicht sofort Stasi und Orwell an die Wand malen?
Es ist nicht zwingend alles der Anfang !


----------



## Dragontear (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Habt ihr schon mal den Film "Minority Report" gesehen? Sowas bräuchten wir und keine Kameras auf den Straßen und Trojaner oder ähnliches.   

Die Politiker glauben aber doch nicht ernsthaft, dass dieses gesetz irgendwelche vorteile mit sich bringen wird?? Anstatt, dass die Spiele gekauft werden, laden sie sich viele ausm inet runter und das Geld, welches man durch die Verkäufe eingenommen hätte, geht flöten. 
Aber ich glaube das Thema ist langsam echt ausgelutscht und jede halbwegs vernünftig denkende Person sollte schon lange erkannt haben, dass die Polikiter nur mist verzapfen und selbst keine Ahnung davon haben, was sie da eigentlich tun.


----------



## Boesor (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Dragontear am 11.02.2007 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Habt ihr schon mal den Film "Minority Report" gesehen? Sowas bräuchten wir und keine Kameras auf den Straßen und Trojaner oder ähnliches.




Hast du den Film den auch zu Ende gesehen?


----------



## Boesor (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				DarkForce11 am 11.02.2007 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Die können das Gesetzt sowieso nicht durchbringen, das es eine Einschränkung  der Meinungsfreiheit dastellt. Auch PC Spiele sind ein Medium womit Meinungen zum Ausdruck gebracht werden kann.
> Jegliche Zensur ist verfassungswiedrig.
> Aber vom Stoiber hab ich auch nichts anderes erwartet   .



Doch das geht, wurde hier im Forum auch schon mehrfach erklärt


----------



## marzipanmann (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Hallo

Ich bin 37 Jahre Alt, spiele schon seit Jahren Spiele. Ich habe eine Frau und 2 Hamster. Ich helfe alte Omas und Opas über die strasse und habe noch nie in meinem Leben etwas geklaut oder sonst etwas böses gemacht. Ich lasse nich über mein leben entscheiden, wenn ich solche spiele spielen will, mache ich es. Es kann nicht sein, dass es da menschen gibt, die uns unser leben vorschreiben wollen.

Ich mit meinen 37 Jahren, kann selber über mein Leben bestimmen und was ich damit anfange. Ich spiele was ich will und dass kann mir kein Mister Edmund Stoiber verbieten.

War Edmund Stoiber nicht dafür verantwortlich, dass dieser Bär Bruno getötet wurde ? Wie kann ein Mensch sowas zulassen ? hätte es nicht eine beteubung getan und dann ab in den Zoo ? 

Edmund Stoiber  soll in Rente gehen und sich um seinen Rosengarten kümmern.

Ich hoffe, dass bald schluss mit diesen mist Thema ist..es kommt mir so vor, als ob diese menschen nichts besseres zu tun haben, es gibt noch so viele andere probleme in unserem Land, die sollten erstmal zuerst gelöst werden.


----------



## ich98 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 11.02.2007 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso muss denn immer alles "der Anfang" sein?


nicht unbedingt, aber die Diskussionen über Videokamera auf öffentlichen Plätzen hast du schon mitbekommen?
Die Daten sichern, von Internet Providern usw.


> Würdest du auf jede sinnvolle Maßnahme verzichten nur weil man dadurch vielleicht was schlimmeres vorbereitet?


kommt das auf die Maßnahme und entsprechende Alternativen an


> Sollte man nicht vielelicht die Mautüberwachung für sich sehen und nicht sofort Stasi und Orwell an die Wand malen?


Die Maut ist für sich gesehen nicht übel, wenn man die daraus resultierende Mehreinnahme beachtet und die zunehmende Belastung der Landstraßen/Bundestraßen außer Acht lässt.


> Es ist nicht zwingend alles der Anfang !



aber auch nicht ein Ende


----------



## Dragontear (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 11.02.2007 15:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Dragontear am 11.02.2007 15:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja hab ich.... der alte knacker hat diese, wie hießen diese personen gleich nochmal, die alles vorhersehen konnten? Jedenfalls hat er sie linken können, aber ich glaub nicht, dass normale kriminelle zu sowas in der lage wären.


----------



## gamerschwein (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				captainpain am 11.02.2007 14:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Gesetzentwurf ist eine wirkliche Frechheit. Steuergelder werden durch dieses wertlose Stück Papier (Gesetzentwurf) aufgefressen. Lieber einmal sinnvolle Gesetze vorschlagen *(z.B. Verschärfung des Schusswaffengesetzes)* als die Schuld einfach weiterzureichen......
> Naja die csu gibts in ca. 10-20 Jahren nicht mehr, wenn die jetzigen Rentner das Zeitliche gesegnet haben....


Mit dem Kommentar lässt du dich aufn Niveau herab das fast noch tiefer ist als das der Herren Beckstein und Co.
Edit:
Ein Staat der 18jährigen Waffen in die Hand gibt und ihnen beibringt damit auf Menschen zu schiessen, hat nicht das Recht solche Spiele zu verbieten.
(Ich hab nichts gegen den Wehrdienst oder die Bundeswehr und schon gar nichts gegen Wafffen)


----------



## pleX (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Wer macht eigentlich solche Spaßvögel zu Politikern?

keine ahnung von dem was sie tun, nur mist fabrizieren
und dann zu meinen wenn man Computerspiele verbietet
wird alles besser..

vlt. mal überlegen sich abwählen zu lassen und jmd. an 
deren stelle zu setzen der mehr ahnung hat vom leben
und nicht so machtgierig ist..


----------



## anticensor (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 11.02.2007 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Succer am 11.02.2007 14:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In der Schweiz wäre besser, da sie als neutral gilt.

Das Strafgesetz §131 ist nach meiner Ansicht absolut unzulässig !
Jugendschutzgesetz ist seit 70er Jahren schon immer immer verschärft worden!!  Strafgesetz §131 ist gar nicht mehr definierbar! einfach unmöglich! 
Die Zensur in Deutschland ist sehr schlimmer, als wir gedacht haben!

Die erwachsene Gamer werden hier immer und immer benachteiligt.
Wir leben aber im 21. Jahrhundert in moderne Medien.
Soll z.B: Spiel "SuperMario" wegen menschenähnlicher Darstellung verboten werden ?!  Das ist ein Witz! Ich lache bestimmt total...  

Seht ihr doch, daß Herr Beckstein bei die Fasching oft als Cowboy oder Ritter getragen hat ?!    
Wenn er die Bundeswehrsoldaten mit echten Waffen ins Ausland schicken soll, während er hier die Computerspiele verbieten will ?!
Es paßt gar nicht zusammen!!      

In ca. 10 bis 20 Jahren gibt es garantiert keine CSU mehr !
Oder erteilen wir am besten einen "Denkzettel" an CSU bei nächsten Landtagswahl 2008 in Bayern! Nicht wahr ? 
Dann: "Hugh!", sage ich als Indianerhäuptling!


----------



## Firgor (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Was soll man dazu noch sagen? Überlegt überhaupt einer mal da oben was das für eine Auswirkung auf den IT-Markt in Deutschland hat? Alle grossen Publisher 
werden sich zurückziehen, keine Spiele werden mehr für den Deutschen Markt portiert, viele Firmen können dicht machen da man keine "Killerspiele" mehr produzieren darf. Crytek hatte schon angekündigt das bei einem solchem Gesetzt der Laden hier dicht gemacht wird (ca. 150 Beschäftigte).

Was ist mit dem Know-How bei uns? Langsam können wir durch Firmen wie Crytek und anderen endlich in dem Markt mithalten (PC und Konsolen) und dann so etwas. *kopfschüttel*

Die Privat-Schulen die sich auf Spieleprogrammierung, Sound-Design etc. spezialisiert haben, können dann auch direkt die Pforten schliessen. Warum soll man hier was lernen, was man besser im Ausland macht?

Armes Deutschland...   

PS: Keine MMORGS mehr in Deutschland (alles Killerspiele), keine Anno mehr usw.


----------



## TBBPutzer (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Sollte dieser Entwurf jemals Gesetz werden wird er früher oder später vor dem Bundesverfassungsgericht landen. Spätestens da wird man den dafür verantwortlichen Politikern diesen Mist um die Ohren hauen. Das kann zwar dauern, wird aber mit absoluter Sicherheit passieren. Der Entwurf stellt einen durch nichts zu rechtfertigenden Grundrechtseingriff dar, ist schlampig bzw. willkürlich "begründet" und hält in dieser Form keiner rechtlichen Nachprüfung stand. Ich würde ein solches Gesetz nicht beachten und ein entsprechendes Verfahren gegen mich gerne bis zum Ende durchziehen.


----------



## Boesor (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TBBPutzer am 11.02.2007 15:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte dieser Entwurf jemals Gesetz werden wird er früher oder später vor dem Bundesverfassungsgericht landen. Spätestens da wird man den dafür verantwortlichen Politikern diesen Mist um die Ohren hauen. Das kann zwar dauern, wird aber mit absoluter Sicherheit passieren. Der Entwurf stellt einen durch nichts zu rechtfertigenden Grundrechtseingriff dar, ist schlampig bzw. willkürlich "begründet" und hält in dieser Form keiner rechtlichen Nachprüfung stand. Ich würde ein solches Gesetz nicht beachten und ein entsprechendes Verfahren gegen mich gerne bis zum Ende durchziehen.



Ich hoffe doch du bist Jurist


----------



## Boesor (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Firgor am 11.02.2007 15:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll man dazu noch sagen? Überlegt überhaupt einer mal da oben was das für eine Auswirkung auf den IT-Markt in Deutschland hat? Alle grossen Publisher
> werden sich zurückziehen, keine Spiele werden mehr für den Deutschen Markt portiert, viele Firmen können dicht machen da man keine "Killerspiele" mehr produzieren darf. Crytek hatte schon angekündigt das bei einem solchem Gesetzt der Laden hier dicht gemacht wird (ca. 150 Beschäftigte).
> 
> Was ist mit dem Know-How bei uns? Langsam können wir durch Firmen wie Crytek und anderen endlich in dem Markt mithalten (PC und Konsolen) und dann so etwas. *kopfschüttel*
> ...



Ein schönes Szenario....nur hat das leider gar nichts mit dem Gesetz und seine Folgen zu tun.


----------



## moskitoo (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 11.02.2007 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> ich98 am 11.02.2007 15:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du bist nicht zufällig beim Staat beschäftigt oder? Ich hab mich schon damals bei der GEZ-Diskussion über deine Meinung gewundert. 

Zum Thema: Ich finde es einfach lächerlich. Computerspiele verbieten, aber mit Waffen Milliarden verdienen. 
Bevor man überlegt, wie man diese Medien den Jugendlichen unzugänglich macht, verbietet man sie ganz. 

DU bist Deutschland Herr Stoiber!


----------



## TBBPutzer (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 11.02.2007 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso muss denn immer alles "der Anfang" sein? Würdest du auf jede sinnvolle Maßnahme verzichten nur weil man dadurch vielleicht was schlimmeres vorbereitet?
> Sollte man nicht vielelicht die Mautüberwachung für sich sehen und nicht sofort Stasi und Orwell an die Wand malen?
> Es ist nicht zwingend alles der Anfang !


Auf welchem Planeten lebst du eigentlich? Nehmen wir das Beispiel Maut. Das Überwachungssystem war offiziell ursprünglich *ausschließlich* dazu gedacht, "Mautpreller" zu ermitteln. Da man aber nun schon einmal diese netten Daten hatte hat man sich natürlich sofort gefragt, was man damit noch schönes machen kann. Also hat man gesagt, *ausnahmsweise* könnten diese Daten auch zur Verfolgung schwerer Straftaten nutzen. Dagegen könnte man ja wohl nichts sagen. Siehe dein Beispiel vom Doppelmörder. Plötzlich kommt der nächste und sagt, warum diese Daten nicht auch zum Aufspüren von Autodieben benutzen? Das ist zwar keine ganz so schwere Straftat, aber immerhin auch eine. Und irgendwann gibt es überhaupt keine Grenzen mehr. Die Daten werden im Ergebnis für jeden beliebigen Zweck benutzt. 

Jetzt kommt Schäuble und möchte einen "Bundestrojaner" auf jeden privaten PC einschleusen. Natürlich nur zu unserem Besten und zum Schutz gegen Terroristen. Gehts noch? Mit der gleichen Begründung kann man auch Überwachungskameras in deinem Schlafzimmer anbringen. Von da geht sicherlich die gleiche Terrorgefahr aus wie von meinem PC. Man kann ja nie wissen ...

Orwell würde vor Neid erblassen. Die aktuelle Entwicklung geht weit über seine damalige Vision vom Überwachungsstaat hinaus.


----------



## moskitoo (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 11.02.2007 16:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Firgor am 11.02.2007 15:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Firgor hat meiner Meinung nach (bin kein Rechtsanwalt) recht. Nenn mir EIN gutes deutsches Spiel welches kein Killerspiel ist. (Töten von Menschen oder menschähnlichen Wesen beinhaltet oder nur die Möglichkeit dazu bietet)


----------



## Boesor (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				moskitoo am 11.02.2007 16:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist nicht zufällig beim Staat beschäftigt oder? Ich hab mich schon damals bei der GEZ-Diskussion über deine Meinung gewundert.



Wieso deutet es für dich daraufhin das ich beim Staat beschäftigt bin nur weil ich die öffentlich rechtlichen Sender (und damit die GEZ oder ähnliches)für notwendig halte?

Bist du bei der Computerspieleindustrie beschäftigt?


----------



## Boesor (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				moskitoo am 11.02.2007 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 11.02.2007 16:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anno
Ja, du wirst sagen da kann man töten, aber ich schwöre dir jetzt schon das wird nicht als Killerspiel gelten!
Man ist als Spieler zu passiv und es ist auch nicht grausam


----------



## babajager (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				biggamer89 am 11.02.2007 14:29 schrieb:
			
		

> xotoxic242 am 11.02.2007 14:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



man merkt die politiker denken nicht weiter als sie ihr weisbier pissen können....


----------



## ZEUS_Bongo (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				abi70 am 11.02.2007 15:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Klärung des Gesetzinhaltes: Ich hab zwar keine große Ahnung von Politik, aber von Gesetzen schon, bin nämlich bei der Polizei   . Wenn das Gesetz so, wie es abgedruckt wird, umgesetzt wird, heißt das definitiv:
> 
> 1.) Niemand darf in Deutschland mehr Gewaltspiele herstellen (wie z.B. Crytek oder ) oder verkaufen (wie z.B. Okaysoft oder auch Amazon, selbst EBay ist betroffen, auch Discounter wie MediaMarkt).
> 2.) Niemand - auch kein Erwachsener - darf solche Spiele aus dem Ausland nach Deutschland einführen, auch nicht über Internetbestellungen bei ausländischen Händlern.
> ...



Bis Punkt 3 hast du recht.  Allderdings dürftest du schon noch Spiele wie Gotcha veranstalten. Denn laut Überschrift handelt es sich "nur" um "Virtuelle Killerspiele". Und die Überschrift ist bei der Auslegung von Gesetzen genauso zu beachten. Zum anderen geht es nicht um Gewalthandlungen allgemein, sondern um "grausame oder sonst unmenschliche Gewalttätigkeiten gegen Menschen oder menschenähnliche Wesen". D.h. Gewalt wäre nicht per se ausgeschlossen. Ein Pirates! wäre z.B. ein Spiel was damit nicht verboten würde. Denn was genau nun grausam und unmenschlich i.S. dieses Paragraphen ist wird sich wohl erst nach ein bis zwei Jahren in der rechtsprechung herausstellen. Und Tiere wie du sagst sind davon erst recht nicht betroffen.

Nicht das hier irgendjemand denkt ich wäre für so ein Gesetz im Gegenteil, ich wollte nur mal einige Dinge klarstellen.


----------



## Nightdawn (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Soso, Fechten darf man also weiter, aber draußen irgendwo in der freien Natur Gotcha spielen (natürlich im abgesperrten Bereich) soll verboten werden? Ist Gotcha spielen nicht auch als körperlich Ertüchtigent anzusehen, zumal es beim Fechten doch eigentlich auch darum geht, das Gegenüber mit einem Hieb oder Stich seiner Waffe zu töten. (Oh Mann ey    )

Aber zurück zum eigentlichen Thema:

Für mich klingt dieser Gesetzesentwurf nach einem extremen Einschnitt in die bürgerlichen Rechte! (Ist er wahrscheinlich auch)
Naja gut, persönlich hab ich vom Herrn Stoib(a)er auch nix anderes erwartet als so etwas. Hoffen wir mal das die den Entwurf abschmettern und sich nicht ernsthaft überlegen ihn anzunehmen.


Und wenn ihr schonmal über alternativ Optionen redet, sprich auswandern, dann würde ich euch Kanada empfehlen, die haben eine niedrige Kriminalität (noch), die Leute dort sind nett (jedenfalls die, die ich dort kennengelernt habe) und die Kanadier haben die schönere Seite der Niagara-Fälle abbekommen.


----------



## Boesor (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TBBPutzer am 11.02.2007 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf welchem Planeten lebst du eigentlich?


Erde


> Nehmen wir das Beispiel Maut. Das Überwachungssystem war offiziell ursprünglich *ausschließlich* dazu gedacht, "Mautpreller" zu ermitteln. Da man aber nun schon einmal diese netten Daten hatte hat man sich natürlich sofort gefragt, was man damit noch schönes machen kann. Also hat man gesagt, *ausnahmsweise* könnten diese Daten auch zur Verfolgung schwerer Straftaten nutzen. Dagegen könnte man ja wohl nichts sagen. Siehe dein Beispiel vom Doppelmörder.



Da sind wir uns einig



> Plötzlich kommt der nächste und sagt, warum diese Daten nicht auch zum Aufspüren von Autodieben benutzen? Das ist zwar keine ganz so schwere Straftat, aber immerhin auch eine.



Wie du sagst, auch ne Straftat, also auch nicht schlimm wenn dadurch mein Auto wieder auftaucht



> Und irgendwann gibt es überhaupt keine Grenzen mehr. Die Daten werden im Ergebnis für jeden beliebigen Zweck benutzt.



Und genau hier fängst du an zu phantasieren, mdie Beispiele vorher ergeben eine logische Reihe und sind auch vom Aufwand und Ergebnis sinnvoll, aber wozu die Daten für "alles und jedes" verwenden?
Nochmal: Niemand weiß wo ich hinfahre bzw was ich da mache wenn ich auf einer beliebigen Autobahn "geblitzt" werde.



> Jetzt kommt Schäuble und möchte einen "Bundestrojaner" auf jeden privaten PC einschleusen.



Soweit ich weiß möchte er das nur bei verdächtigen Leuten tun, wenn er das  bei jedem PC tut haben wir zumindest kein Arbeitslosenproblem mehr



> Natürlich nur zu unserem Besten und zum Schutz gegen Terroristen. Gehts noch? Mit der gleichen Begründung kann man auch Überwachungskameras in deinem Schlafzimmer anbringen. Von da geht sicherlich die gleiche Terrorgefahr aus wie von meinem PC. Man kann ja nie wissen ...



Ich glaube dein problem ist das du bei allen möglichen Maßnahmen sofort davon ausgehst das ALLE Menschen betroffen sind.
Die ist schon klar das es seit ewigen Zeiten Überwachungsmöglichkeiten gibt? Der Knackpunkt ist, das der Lauschangriff, die Zibvilüberwachung etc eben NICHT bei allen Menschen wilkürlich angewandt werden.



> Orwell würde vor Neid erblassen. Die aktuelle Entwicklung geht weit über seine damalige Vision vom Überwachungsstaat hinaus.



Denk an den Alu Hut


----------



## BitByter (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TBBPutzer am 11.02.2007 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 11.02.2007 15:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


genau so seh ich das auch. bin froh das ich nicht der einzige bin..
und nochmal @boesor: der punkt ist nicht, das die sehen, das ich z.b. um eine bestimmte uhrzeit auf die autobahn fahre. der punkt ist, das es niemanden etwas angeht... der punkt ist, das man irgendwann den ganzen tagesablauf eines menschen rekonstruieren kann. es geht nicht darum etwas zu verbergen zu haben, sondern darum, das es mein leben ist und es niemanden gibt, den es etwas angeht was ich tue... und davon, was passiert, wenn man unschuldig unter verdacht gerät, möchte ich jetzt gar nicht reden. stichwort 'terrordatei' und da wieder rauskommen... ich wehre mich einfach dagegen ein potentieller krimineller zu sein... viele andere deutsche leider nicht (die amerikaner übrigens auch nicht, aber aus anderen gründen)


----------



## eX2tremiousU (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Firgor am 11.02.2007 15:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll man dazu noch sagen?


Das frage ich mich bei deinem Kommentar eigentlich auch *g*.  





> Überlegt überhaupt einer mal da oben was das für eine Auswirkung auf den IT-Markt in Deutschland hat?


 Sicherlich wären die Auswirkungen kaum so gigantisch, wie du versuchst zu beschreiben. Deine Ausführungen hören sich nach purer Schwarzmalerei an. Völlig realitätsfremd imho.


> Alle grossen Publisher werden sich zurückziehen, keine Spiele werden mehr für den Deutschen Markt portiert,


 Zurückziehen? Warum? Weil vielleicht pro Jahr (im unwahrscheinlichen, hier hypothetisch angenommenen Fall der Gesetzesänderung) zwei Shooter nicht veröffentlicht werden dürfen? Jeder Globalplayer hat mehr als genug Sparten und Titel im Lineup, die auch ohne Gewalt auskommen, und schlicht weg nicht "verboten" werden können. UbiSoft, EA, Activision, Eidos und Co, alle Publisher bringen pro Jahr vielleicht maximal 2 brutale Titel raus, würden diese wegfallen, dann wäre kaum der Untergang der Publisher zu befürchten. Spieler in ihrem Wahn tun gerade so, als bestände unser Hobby nur aus Shootern, und anderen Gore-Games. 


> viele Firmen können dicht machen da man keine "Killerspiele" mehr produzieren darf. Crytek hatte schon angekündigt das bei einem solchem Gesetzt der Laden hier dicht gemacht wird (ca. 150 Beschäftigte).


Soll CryTek halt auswandern, mit solchen Schritten muss jeder Arbeitnehmer in der heutigen Zeit leben und rechnen. Und bis auf CryTek gibt es in Deutschland kaum größere Studios, die brutale Games entwickeln. Wenn ein kleines 15 Mann starkes Studio einen 2D-Arcade-Space-Shooter für das DS entwickelt, dann müssen die wohl kaum mit einer "Schließung" rechnen.


> Was ist mit dem Know-How bei uns? Langsam können wir durch Firmen wie Crytek und anderen endlich in dem Markt mithalten (PC und Konsolen) und dann so etwas. *kopfschüttel*


Ich sehe da nicht so recht den Sinn in der Aussage, es gibt überall talentierte Leute, viele große Entwickler übernehmen Modder und Co. direkt aus Gamer-Coms, auch aus Deutschland. Know-How ist da, nur wird es im Ausland eingesetzt. Bezogen auf IT war Deutschland schon immer eher schlecht, da wird auch kein CryTek etwas daran ändern können, oder die Jungs von PB. 





> Die Privat-Schulen die sich auf Spieleprogrammierung, Sound-Design etc. spezialisiert haben, können dann auch direkt die Pforten schliessen. Warum soll man hier was lernen, was man besser im Ausland macht?


Weil man hier etwas lernen kann, um DANN ins Ausland zu gehen? Solche Jobs machen eben in anderen Ländern mehr Sinn. Deutschland stinkt hier einfach ab, egal ob mit oder ohne Killergameverbot. Und warum sollten diese Schulen ihre Pforten schließen?! Game-Design und Technik ist auf alle Genres übertragbar, ob 3D-Puzzlegame, Strategie oder Tiersimulator. Wie immer nur die eine Sichtweise: Es gibt nur "ein" Genre, die Shooter.



> PS: Keine MMORGS mehr in Deutschland (alles Killerspiele), keine Anno mehr usw.


 

Solche Denker braucht das Land...

Regards, eX!


----------



## moskitoo (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 11.02.2007 16:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso deutet es für dich daraufhin das ich beim Staat beschäftigt bin nur weil ich die öffentlich rechtlichen Sender (und damit die GEZ oder ähnliches)für notwendig halte?
> 
> Bist du bei der Computerspieleindustrie beschäftigt?



Ich bin nicht bei der Computerspielindustrie beschäftigt.  Mich hätte jedenfalls interessiert wie man zu so einer Meinung, wie du sie vertrittst, kommen kann. 
Und es ging mir nicht um die GEZ Sache sondern um das aktuelle Topic. 
Und mit Anno kann ich dir Recht geben, daran hab ich nicht gedacht. Die deutschen konnten schon immer WiSi programmieren. Leider müssen sie sich wohl in Zukunft darauf auch beschränken. Jeden das Recht auf seine Meinung, nur sollte man für alles Offen sein um die Dinge von mehreren Seiten sehen zu können. 
Stichwort Scheuklappen. 

Aber ich muss dir Recht geben, der Staat hat immer Recht, er weiss schon was gut für uns ist. Was kann ich kleiner Bürger schon wissen. Und wer braucht schon Privatsphäre wenn er nichts zu verstecken hat? 
In diesem Sinne weniger Rechte und Privatsphäre für die Bürger für mehr Sicherheit!


----------



## Takeoff (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Was ich dabei immernoch nicht verstehe: Sie verbieten es einem erwachsenen Menschen, Ein virtuelles Spiel zu spielen, bei dem es um Waffen geht, verlangen aber noch immer, dass jeder Mann mit Vollendung des 18. Lebensjahres per Wehrpflicht zum MILITÄRDIENST gezogen wird, wo ihm beigebracht wird WIE MAN WIRKLICH TAKTISCH MIT SCHARFEN WAFFEN EINEN MENSCHEN TÖTET! Er lernt dort alles über Waffen, Sprengstoff, Taktiken, Vorgehensweisen zur Tötung...Wenn die Konsequent wären, würden sie das gleich mit abschaffen, denn von bis an die Zähne bewaffneten Männern im Tarnanzug mit Know-How geht meines Erachtens mehr Gefahr aus, als von einem 18 jährigen Computerspieler...Und mit all den Bundeswehr Folter- und Leichenschändungsskandalen in letzter Zeit...man sollte uns DAVOR schützen. Aber hey, da sind ja die Folterer nur "Statistische Ausreisser", wohingegen wir von amoklaufenden Computerspielern geradezu umgeben sind! Die paar friedlichen, die keiner Fliege was zu leide tun können, kann man ja an einer Hand abzählen...millionen von Spielern sind statistische Ausreisser, zwei Stück (Steinhäuser, Sebastian) sind die Regel. Also mal ehrlich, deren Weltanschauung ist echt schräg! Keine Ahnung haben die von der Jugend! Hauptsache man wackelt ständig mit dem Zeigefinger und verbietet alles, wovon man keinen Schimmer hat. Auswandern ist echt die einzige Lösung, Deutschland geht mit Schmackes den Bach runter!


----------



## TBBPutzer (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 11.02.2007 16:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Und genau hier fängst du an zu phantasieren, mdie Beispiele vorher ergeben eine logische Reihe und sind auch vom Aufwand und Ergebnis sinnvoll, aber wozu die Daten für "alles und jedes" verwenden?



http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/85023/
Soviel dazu ...


----------



## DjNocturne (11. Februar 2007)

*Killerspielverbot   " Unterschrift-Aktion^^*

---------Jo! Zum Thema Killerspiele---------------------

ich finde das traurig , das eigentlich keine grössere "Internet - Spiele-Seite"
versucht da irgendwas gegen zu unternehmen , weder wird irgendwie was dagegen geschrieben oder zumindest nicht viel.........ich meine es geht ja auch nicht nur um unser "Hobby" sondern auch um Ihre "Arbeitsplätze" . Wundert mich auch das nix von irgendwelchen "Media Märketen" oder anderen "Software-Läden" kommt.................. falls es doch Aktionen in diese richtung gibt , nehme ich alles zurück , aber wenn sollte man das auch "sofort" entdecken wenn man die Seite aufschlägt . 

Auf der seite "www.killerspieleverbieten.de" gibt es ne Aktion wo Unterschriften gesammelt werden gegen das "Killerspielverbot" , würde jeden raten da sich einzutragen , zumindest hat man es dann versucht was dagegen zu unternehmen.................


----------



## Boesor (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TBBPutzer am 11.02.2007 16:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 11.02.2007 16:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo genau steht da das Schäuble das bei ALLEN machen will?


----------



## TBBPutzer (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 11.02.2007 16:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo genau steht da das Schäuble das bei ALLEN machen will?


Ich würd sagen das du einfach selber ein bisschen googlest. Ansonsten darfst du  in deinem Wolkenkuckucksheim ruhig weiter von der schönen neuen Welt träumen ...


----------



## Boesor (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				BitByter am 11.02.2007 16:28 schrieb:
			
		

> genau so seh ich das auch. bin froh das ich nicht der einzige bin..
> und nochmal @boesor: der punkt ist nicht, das die sehen, das ich z.b. um eine bestimmte uhrzeit auf die autobahn fahre. der punkt ist, das es niemanden etwas angeht... der punkt ist, das man irgendwann den ganzen tagesablauf eines menschen rekonstruieren kann. es geht nicht darum etwas zu verbergen zu haben, sondern darum, das es mein leben ist und es niemanden gibt, den es etwas angeht was ich tue... und davon, was passiert, wenn man unschuldig unter verdacht gerät, möchte ich jetzt gar nicht reden. stichwort 'terrordatei' und da wieder rauskommen... ich wehre mich einfach dagegen ein potentieller krimineller zu sein... viele andere deutsche leider nicht (die amerikaner übrigens auch nicht, aber aus anderen gründen)



Ist halt ne Einstellungssache.
Ihr geht scheinbar davon aus das alles was mgl ist auch gemacht wird, von jedem ein Profil erstellt wird usw.
Deinen Tagesablauf könnte die Polizei auch jetzt schon rekonstruieren wenn sie wollte.
Und genau das ist der Punkt: Sie tut es nicht, weil sie nicht will.
Weil sich auf deutsch gesagt kein Schwein für dich interessiert.
Genausowenig wie sich jemand für meinen kleinen Corsa Sonntags auf der A1 interessiert.

Mal ne Frage: Wieso glaubst du denn könnte der Staat ein Interesse an eine so vollständigen Überwachung haben wie sie hier an die Wand gemalt wird?
Wie sollte eine vollständige Überwachung aller Bürger realisiert werden?


----------



## moskitoo (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Killerspielverbot   " Unterschrift-Aktion^^*



			
				DjNocturne am 11.02.2007 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> ---------Jo! Zum Thema Killerspiele---------------------
> 
> ich finde das traurig , das eigentlich keine grössere "Internet - Spiele-Seite"
> versucht da irgendwas gegen zu unternehmen , weder wird irgendwie was dagegen geschrieben oder zumindest nicht viel.........ich meine es geht ja auch nicht nur um unser "Hobby" sondern auch um Ihre "Arbeitsplätze" . Wundert mich auch das nix von irgendwelchen "Media Märketen" oder anderen "Software-Läden" kommt.................. falls es doch Aktionen in diese richtung gibt , nehme ich alles zurück , aber wenn sollte man das auch "sofort" entdecken wenn man die Seite aufschlägt .
> ...



Ich glaube viele denken dass es gar nicht soweit kommen wird, soll heißen das Gesetz wird nie verabschiedet. Purer Populisumus eben. Ich werde mir dazu auch keine Gedanken mehr machen konkretes Vorliegt.


----------



## Boesor (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TBBPutzer am 11.02.2007 16:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 11.02.2007 16:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un dir noch viel Spass unter deinem Hut und beim murmeln der berühmten Zahl 23 (wenn wir schon auf dem Niveau angekommen sind)


----------



## ich98 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 11.02.2007 16:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Zurückziehen? Warum? Weil vielleicht pro Jahr (im unwahrscheinlichen, hier hypothetisch angenommenen Fall der Gesetzesänderung) zwei Shooter nicht veröffentlicht werden dürfen? Jeder Globalplayer hat mehr als genug Sparten und Titel im Lineup, die auch ohne Gewalt auskommen, und schlicht weg nicht "verboten" werden können. UbiSoft, EA, Activision, Eidos und Co, alle Publisher bringen pro Jahr vielleicht maximal 2 brutale Titel raus, würden diese wegfallen, dann wäre kaum der Untergang der Publisher zu befürchten. Spieler in ihrem Wahn tun gerade so, als bestände unser Hobby nur aus Shootern, und anderen Gore-Games.
> 
> Regards, eX!



es gibt keine richtige Definition, was jetzt verboten werden soll oder nicht bzw. wer beurteilt, aber ein Spiel die vorgegebenen Kriterien erfüllt, wenn dadurch auch Rollen-, Strategie-, Simulations-,  Spiele usw. drunter fallen, dann gehen die Publishern doch schnell die Luft aus.
Kaum ein Publisher kann nur von Sportspielen und Sims leben. 



> Mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu einem Jahr oder mit Geldstrafe wird bestraft, wer Spielprogramme,
> die grausame oder sonst unmenschliche Gewalttätigkeiten gegen Menschen
> oder menschenähnliche Wesen darstellen und dem Spieler die Beteiligung an dargestellten
> Gewalttätigkeiten solcher Art ermöglichen,


darunter fallen dann alle Spiele, wo man auch nur die Möglichkeit hat - nach irgendeiner Meinung - "unmenschliche Gewalttätigkeiten" ausüben kann.

Wer legt diese Grenze fest? Wer sagt mir, dass dies nicht Anno betrifft, aber doch Doom3 und vor allem wieso darf man sich dann brutalere Filme legal anschauen?


----------



## Boesor (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				moskitoo am 11.02.2007 16:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich muss dir Recht geben, der Staat hat immer Recht, er weiss schon was gut für uns ist. Was kann ich kleiner Bürger schon wissen. Und wer braucht schon Privatsphäre wenn er nichts zu verstecken hat?
> In diesem Sinne weniger Rechte und Privatsphäre für die Bürger für mehr Sicherheit!



Jetzt wirds anstrengend, aber ok.

1. habe ich bestimmt nie behauptet das der Staat immer Recht hat, solltest du das rausgelesen haben bitte ich dich etwas sorgfältiger zu lesen.

2. Habe ich überhaupt nichts gegen Privatspähre, ich mag meine.
Aber icmich gegen diese übertriebene Panikmache das in Zukunft hinter jedem Baum ein Mann mit Schlapphut steht.
Es gibt nun überhaupt keinen anlass das zu glauben.
Wie schon gesagt: Maßnahmen zur Überwachung gibt es schon lange, aber dennoch wird nicht jeder überwacht!


----------



## Dragontear (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 11.02.2007 16:50 schrieb:
			
		

> TBBPutzer am 11.02.2007 16:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Denk doch mal ein bisschen logisch. Die Terroristen verhalten sich sicherlich etwas klüger, wenn der "Bundestrojaner" auf die Bürger gehetzt wird. Die werden ihre Pläne sicherlich nicht mehr auf nen Rechner mit Internetanschluss speichern. Dann werden irgendwelche Liebesbriefe und Tagebücher, die überhaupt nichts mit terror zu tun haben, gelesen. ABER BITTESCHÖN! Wenn du nichts zu verbergen hast, dann kann der Staat ja ruhig dein Tagebuch lesen.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Takeoff am 11.02.2007 16:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich dabei immernoch nicht verstehe: Sie verbieten es einem erwachsenen Menschen, Ein virtuelles Spiel zu spielen, bei dem es um Waffen geht, verlangen aber noch immer, dass jeder Mann mit Vollendung des 18. Lebensjahres per Wehrpflicht zum MILITÄRDIENST gezogen wird, wo ihm beigebracht wird WIE MAN WIRKLICH TAKTISCH MIT SCHARFEN WAFFEN EINEN MENSCHEN TÖTET! Er lernt dort alles über Waffen, Sprengstoff, Taktiken, Vorgehensweisen zur Tötung...Wenn die Konsequent wären, würden sie das gleich mit abschaffen, denn von bis an die Zähne bewaffneten Männern im Tarnanzug mit Know-How geht meines Erachtens mehr Gefahr aus, als von einem 18 jährigen Computerspieler...Und mit all den Bundeswehr Folter- und Leichenschändungsskandalen in letzter Zeit...man sollte uns DAVOR schützen. Aber hey, da sind ja die Folterer nur "Statistische Ausreisser", wohingegen wir von amoklaufenden Computerspielern geradezu umgeben sind! Die paar friedlichen, die keiner Fliege was zu leide tun können, kann man ja an einer Hand abzählen...millionen von Spielern sind statistische Ausreisser, zwei Stück (Steinhäuser, Sebastian) sind die Regel. Also mal ehrlich, deren Weltanschauung ist echt schräg! Keine Ahnung haben die von der Jugend! Hauptsache man wackelt ständig mit dem Zeigefinger und verbietet alles, wovon man keinen Schimmer hat. Auswandern ist echt die einzige Lösung, Deutschland geht mit Schmackes den Bach runter!


Noch ein Post mit dem Prädikat besonders wertvoll - für die Mülltonne.

Fassen wir kurz zusammen: Die Regierung setzt sich über die Eltern / Spieler mit diesem Verbot hinweg, weil diese zu unfähig sind um ihre Kinder vor solcher Software zu schützen, oder den Gebrauch verantwortungsbewusst zu regulieren. Sie versagen einfach, und immer wenn dies geschieht, muss sich die Regierung einschalten, ob dies sinnvoll ist oder nicht, ist ein anderer Punkt. Fakt ist, das Medienkompetenz in vielen Familien fehlt, und etwas dagegen getan werden muss. Du willst nun mit dem BW-Vergleich sagen, dass das System auf der einen Seite "Killer" ausbildet, aber Spiele verbieten will, weil dort das Töten virtuell simuliert wird. Jedoch sind die Umstände völlig anders, bei der BW wird genau das konsequent und effektiv trainiert, was die Eltern nicht tun: _Kompetenz mit dem jeweiligen Medium verantwortungsvoll umzugehen_. Jeder der seinen Dienst an der P8, der G36 oder dem M3 geleistet hat weiß, dass der Drill und die Einschärfung der Regeln so stark und effektiv erfolgt, dass kein Typ jemals während der AGA oder dem Dienst "spielerisch" mit einer Waffe umgehen würde. Hier setzt man eben konsequent auf Vermittlung von richtigen Werten, auch sagt dir niemand, dass du einfach so mit der Waffe einen Feind abknallen darfst. Hier gibt es sehr umfangreiche und vom Einsatzort abhängige Rules of Engagement, die das einfache "Feuern" auf einen vermeidlichen Gegner sofort bestrafen würden. Auch lernt man nicht wie man einen Menschen "tötet", sondern kampfunfähig macht. Wird bei jeder Wachbelehrung hinreichend erklärt und befohlen. Aber Außenseiter  / Fehlinformierte veranlagt mit polemischen Grundzügen werden differenziertere Sichtweisen niemals teilen oder akzeptieren können.  Und anhand der Vorfälle im Ausland, wirst du doch wohl kaum deine "Argumentation" stützen wollen, oder? Da wurde etwas mit Schädeln "gespielt", was moralisch verwerflich ist, aber kein grausames Delikt. Schließlich waren die Knochen nicht einmal begraben, sondern lagen einfach in der Gegend rum, also entfällt auch der Punkt "Leichenschändung". Und an Folterungen war die BW im Ausland niemals beteiligt, die Fälle in deutschen Kasernen wurden hingegen geklärt und die Verantwortlichen entlassen. Probleme wie sich auch in normalen Firmen vorkommen (Mobbing).

So etwas liebe ich einfach wie Fußpilz: Auf der einen Seite regen sich die Spieler, immer und immer wieder über die Halbwahrheiten und Fehlinformationen der Politiker auf, und auf der anderen Seite verbreiten sie selber so einen Quatsch, der noch viel schlimmer ist, als jedes Statement von Beckstein oder Stoiber.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Boesor (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Dragontear am 11.02.2007 17:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 11.02.2007 16:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mal logisch gedacht, glaubst du der Staat wird im Zufallsverfahren in Rechner eindringen und dort alles lesen?


----------



## Antlions (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Ich frage mich viel mehr wie bekloppt kann man sein um so ein Gesetz zu schreiben. Grafikkarten würden sich sogut oder fast gar nicht mehr bei uns verkaufen sowie sonstige Hardware und was wollen sie denn machen wenn ich daheim die ganzen "Killerspiele" habe und trotzdem noch weiter zocke z.B. Counter Strike Source Battlefield 2142 etc.    Eine razia starten wo jeder Haushalt durch sucht wird. Oh du armer Stoiber was geht bloß in dein Kopf vor...zuviel Schlager und Bier in Bayern gesoffen was.


----------



## T3c (11. Februar 2007)

**Nackenhaare hochstell**

frag mich wie lang es  jetz noch dauert bis keine 50% mehr wählen gehen in ger.
-irronie on-
ich jedenfalls wenn sie das durchsetzen, werde statts wie imom friedlich daheim zu spieln. anfangen zu trinken (bayern wills ja so^^), dann geh ich regelmäßig zum schiessverein und boxen / kickboxen / handeltraining, so steh ich dann ja auf der richtigen seite und werde nichtmehr so aggressiv sein und auch nichtmehr so viele gewaltverbrechen ausüben. -irronie off-  

man sollte nicht vergessen das die fsk auch unter krittig stehn,
wenigsten aus politiker sicht.
denk mal das wir dann auch um einiges mehr indizierte bzw komplett verbotenespiele aufweissen werden wie heutzutage.
also wird da auch keiner über 18 so schnell,
an sowas wie doom oder barbie oder was weis ich, eben ein Killerspiel^^
nichtmehr rankommen.

wenn ich nur an die wirtschaft denk die dadurch flötten geht.
die wissen sowieso langsam nichtmehr was sie tun.
is ja nicht nur in diesen thema grad prissant.
dann wird noch vertuscht schön geredet und so ausgelegt das keiner 
mehr was machen kann.

weiss ja nicht wie es ihnen geht liebe gs-com, aber ich habe das "vertrauen"
an die politik schon verloren seit den letzten wahlen (z.b. gesundheutsreform,
was heute noch aktuell ist. wer den stern diese woche hat sollte sich den artickel auf seite 64 mal durchlesen, passt auch irgendwie dazu.
jedesmal wenn ich solche nachrichten hör 
stellen sich die nackenhaare bei mir hoch und ich komm mir schon fast vor 
wie damals in mauern eingeengt (DDR nicht Knast )

ist sowas den noch akzeptable für ein FREIstaat
oder leben darin nur die politiker frei?

gruß T3c


----------



## SamLavell (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Killerspielverbot   " Unterschrift-Aktion^^*



			
				moskitoo am 11.02.2007 16:54 schrieb:
			
		

> DjNocturne am 11.02.2007 16:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dito!!!
Genau so seh ich das auch seitdem ich den Entwurf durchgelesen hab.
Ich glaub nicht das sie den Erwachsenenspieler es verbieten können.

So wie mir.


----------



## TBBPutzer (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Hier nur ein kleiner Auszug aus dem Interview mit Schäuble:



			
				Interview mit Schäuble schrieb:
			
		

> Es könnte also sein, dass die biometrischen Daten der neuen Ausweispapiere, wenn diese erst einmal eingeführt sind, doch in einer großen Datei zusammengeführt werden - einer Datei, auf die Polizei und Verfassungsschutz dann Zugriff haben?
> 
> *Ich bin mit Aussagen für die Ewigkeit sehr zurückhaltend.*
> 
> ...



Wir müssen uns also wirklich keine Sorgen machen ... rofl ...  

Quelle: http://www.taz.de/pt/2007/02/08/a0169.1/text


----------



## Dragontear (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 11.02.2007 17:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Dragontear am 11.02.2007 17:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In welchen Verfahren werden sie dann in Rechner eindrigen? Wenn die denken mit sonem Trojaner die großen Fische zu schnappen, dann denken die ziemlich falsch. Das wird hauptsächlich nur unschuldige treffen.


----------



## Afroman4peace (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Die Politiker schneiden sich doch durch so etwas ins eigene Fleisch denn:
-nach Umfragen sind 90 % aller -30 gegen dieses scheiß Gesetz
zudem können bei der nächsten Wahl auch die jetzt 16 sind wählen.

und die meisten die die CSU wählen sind  60+ und bei der nächsten wahl sind es schon weniger Alte!

Das heißt im klartext: Wenn wir alle bei der nächsten Wahl ne Partei wählen würden die nichts gegen Pc-Spiele hat würde sich das schon Kräftig auswirken!


----------



## eX2tremiousU (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				ich98 am 11.02.2007 16:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer legt diese Grenze fest? Wer sagt mir, dass dies nicht Anno betrifft, aber doch Doom3 und vor allem wieso darf man sich dann brutalere Filme legal anschauen?


Eben hier muss eine eindeutige Definition erfolgen, die eben bis heute nicht erfolgt ist. Daher ist dieser gesamte Gesetzentwurf nicht mehr als eine Skizze, was eben auch der Begriff "Entwurf" klar zeigen sollte. Eben deshalb, weil es sich nur um einen Entwurf handelt, verstehe ich nicht das große Theater und die Schwarzmalerei. Filme und Spiele sind nicht in den selben Topf zu werfen, weil eben die Interaktivität und der andere Ablauf sich drastisch von gesehener, diktierter Gewalt unterscheidet. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## XIII13 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Dragontear am 11.02.2007 17:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 11.02.2007 17:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau!
Aber ist das nicht eigentlich ein eingriff in die Privatsphäre?
Im Prinzip machen Spionageprogramme doch genau das selbe.
Wird auf jeden fall lustig, wenn deren Hackprogramm (oder was die
auch immer benutzen) geklaut wird!


----------



## ich98 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: *Nackenhaare hochstell**



			
				T3c am 11.02.2007 17:03 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich nur an die wirtschaft denk die dadurch flötten geht.
> die wissen sowieso langsam nichtmehr was sie tun.
> is ja nicht nur in diesen thema grad prissant.
> dann wird noch vertuscht schön geredet und so ausgelegt das keiner
> mehr was machen kann.


das kommt ganz auf den Stellenwert der Ego-Shooter usw. an und ob man weiter die Produktion darauf auslegt, dass es möglichst brutal ist und verboten wird.
Aber was genau nicht erlaubt ist, sagt keiner. 
Die Industrie hat diese Sache auch mit zu verantworten schließlich gab/gibt es Spiele, die eine sehr hohen Gewaltanteil haben und somit auch sehr einfach angreifbar sind.


> weiss ja nicht wie es ihnen geht liebe gs-com, aber ich habe das "vertrauen"
> an die politik schon verloren seit den letzten wahlen (z.b. gesundheutsreform,
> was heute noch aktuell ist. wer den stern diese woche hat sollte sich den artickel auf seite 64 mal durchlesen, passt auch irgendwie dazu.
> jedesmal wenn ich solche nachrichten hör
> ...


irgendwie glaube ich nicht, dass du damals schon gelebt hast.


----------



## anticensor (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Afroman4peace am 11.02.2007 17:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Politiker schneiden sich doch durch so etwas ins eigene Fleisch denn:
> -nach Umfragen sind 90 % aller -30 gegen dieses scheiß Gesetz
> zudem können bei der nächsten Wahl auch die jetzt 16 sind wählen.
> 
> ...



Sie haben recht !   

In ca. 10 bis 20 Jahren gibt es garantiert keine CSU mehr ! 
Da haben die junge Menschen schon Nase voll von die CSU  !!!
Oder erteilen wir am besten einfach einen Denkzettel 
an die CSU bei nächsten Landtagswahl 2008 ! Nicht wahr ?   

Ich sage dann als Indianerhäuptling: "Hugh!"


----------



## ich98 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 11.02.2007 17:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Eben hier muss eine eindeutige Definition erfolgen, die eben bis heute nicht erfolgt ist. Daher ist dieser gesamte Gesetzentwurf nicht mehr als eine Skizze, was eben auch der Begriff "Entwurf" klar zeigen sollte. Eben deshalb, weil es sich nur um einen Entwurf handelt, verstehe ich nicht das große Theater und die Schwarzmalerei.


 liegt wohl mit daran, dass man dem Staat sehr viel zutraut. Es schon ähnliche Dinge gegeben hat, die auch irgendwie verabschiedet wurden und es zudem schon Leute geben soll, die meinen, der Entwurf könnte so wie er jetzt ist durchgebracht werden.


> Filme und Spiele sind nicht in den selben Topf zu werfen, weil eben die Interaktivität und der andere Ablauf sich drastisch von gesehener, diktierter Gewalt unterscheidet.
> 
> Regards, eX!



der Ablauf unterscheidet sich mit Sicherheit, deshalb ziehen viele Spiele dem Filmen oder umgekehrt vor. 
Aber ist die Wirkung auf den Konsumenten deshalb unterschiedlich?


----------



## TBBPutzer (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 11.02.2007 17:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Eben deshalb, weil es sich nur um einen Entwurf handelt, verstehe ich nicht das große Theater und die Schwarzmalerei. Filme und Spiele sind nicht in den selben Topf zu werfen, weil eben die Interaktivität und der andere Ablauf sich drastisch von gesehener, diktierter Gewalt unterscheidet.


Ups, das sind ja Überlegungen, die wohl die meisten Politiker geistig überfordern dürften. Der Entwurf wird so oder so in den BT kommen. Und dort wird er verabschiedet. Enden wird das ganze erst vor dem BVerfG. Und bis dahin werden wir ein neues Unwort des Jahres begrüßen dürfen: Entartete Computerspiele ... Alles kommt wieder. Die Mode der 70er und das Gedankengut der 40er ...


----------



## Boesor (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Dragontear am 11.02.2007 17:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 11.02.2007 17:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mit dem gleichen Verfahren wie auch ne Telefonüberwachung läuft, bei Verdacht natürlich!


----------



## Afroman4peace (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

In ca. 10 bis 20 Jahren gibt es garantiert keine CSU mehr ! 
Da haben die junge Menschen schon Nase voll von die CSU  !!!
Oder erteilen wir am besten einfach einen Denkzettel 
an die CSU bei nächsten Landtagswahl 2008 ! Nicht wahr ?   

Ich sage dann als Indianerhäuptling: "Hugh!" [/quote]


Aber für meine Rechnung müssen alle wählen gehen also Leute wählt mehr als die Alten( is schwer aber versuchts)!

Viva la Revolution!


----------



## eX2tremiousU (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TBBPutzer am 11.02.2007 17:14 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 11.02.2007 17:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohne entsprechendes Regel- / Definitionswerk wird sicherlich kein Gesetz verabschiedet werden, auch die unsinnigsten Sachen haben im Schlepptau meist ein riesiges Wirrwarr an Punkten, die der exakten Definition dienen. Siehe Elterngeld, Kindergeld, Hartz4, Parkdelikte etc. Jeder Scheiß muss in diesem Land definiert werden, was eben bei den Killergames noch nicht geschehen ist. Und bis dies nicht in ordentlicher Form getan wurde (z.B. 2 Liter Pixelblut pro 512x512 PX großer Textur definieren ein Killerspiel), kann kein Gesetz richtig verabschiedet werden. Da gibt es schon Institutionen, die das zu verhindern wissen. Ob die erfolgten Definitionen hingegen Sinn machen, ist eine andere Frage.

@ Ich: Psychologisch betrachtet ist die Wirkung auf Konsumenten unterschiedlich, und das scheinen auch die Verantwortlichen  zu wissen.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Painmaker (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Ich find die Definition toll... Wie hier schonmal anklang: Was ist denn dann kein Killerspiel? Sogar bei den SIMS haben wir uns mal den Spaß gemacht einen einzumauern und zuzusehen wie er stirbt... Das war 1. menschenunwürdig und wir wurden 2. nicht vom Spiel bestraft... Selbst bei Final Fantasie kämpft man gegen Menschem. Bei den Siedlern schickt man Soldaten aus um die fremden Siedler zu schlagen. Das ist alles grausam... Und passiert zwischen virtuellen Wesen, die "menschenähnlich" sind.
Das ist neben der Tatsache, dass man sich nicht mal mehr als erwachsener Mensch (und ich gehöre mit 22 sicherlich zu diesen) legal Spiele im Internet bestellen darf, da man dann eine Straftat begeht. Was ist das anderes als Beschneidung meiner Menschenrechte. 
Das man Kinder vor spielen wie... (jetzt fällt mir irgendwie keins ein, das nicht schon in irgendeiner Weise Kindern eigentlich nicht zugänglich sein sollte, sprich für diese Altersgruppe VERBOTEN ist) Dass man also Kinder vor diesen Spielen schützen muss, ist klar (aber schön die sind ja eh schon für diese verboten...). Aber muss das der Staat sein (oder tut er es nich schon)?
Wie wär es einfach mal damit Geld anstatt in eine unnütze Bürokratenmaschinerie (wie auch wieder die Gesundheitsreform, über die ich gar nichts weiter sage, denn wenn sch****, dann solche mit Schwung) zu stecken, einfach die Jugendarbeit zu fördern, den Kinder beizubringen wie man mit Spielen umgeht, die Eltern aufzurütteln und eine Eigenverantwortung für die Menschen, die sie auf die Welt gesetzt haben, zu aktivieren. Denn wenn der "normale" Mensch in Deutschland Verbot hört, ist die Sache für ihn vom Tisch und er kann das leidige Thema fallen lassen und sich wieder um sich selbst kümmern.

Meine Meinung

P.S. Wer von den 90% der unter 30jährigen geht denn wählen?


----------



## DawnHellscream (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Ich kann nur mepfehlen sich mal in das forum von CSU.de einzuklinken und dort einen entsprechenden (und möglichst freudnlichen post) zu dem Thema zu bringen.

 Link 

Ich hab mir erlaubt einen etwas längeren Post in das schon vorhandene Thema zu stellen.
allerdings müssen alle Beiträge erst von einem moderator geprüft werden (CSU wird scho nwissen warum)

Ich hoffe (aber wohl vergebens), dass jmd. den Post liest udn etwas nachdenkt. Ich hab extra drauf geachtet keien forumsregel anzukratzen usw. 

Soll keine verschwendete halbe Stunde meines lebens sein

EDIT.:

falls sie den Post nicht aufnehmen, veröffentliche ich ihn lieber gleich hier und ihr könnt mir sagen, was daran zu hart war 



> guten Tag,
> Ich finde schon, dass diese Frage nicht als "untergeordnet " zu betrachten ist.
> Ich hoffe mein Beitrag wird hoffentlich als genauso wichtig betrachtet wie jeder andere, obwohl ich hier nun zugebe kein CSU Wähler zu sein.
> Vielmehr oute ich mich als Killerspieler. Ja und ich bin stolz drauf. Aber ungemein stolzer bin ich auf mein funktionierendes Sozialleben, meinen Durchschnitt von 2,3 und meinen Berufswunsch: freier Journalistiker.
> ...


----------



## Boesor (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Afroman4peace am 11.02.2007 17:20 schrieb:
			
		

> In ca. 10 bis 20 Jahren gibt es garantiert keine CSU mehr !
> Da haben die junge Menschen schon Nase voll von die CSU  !!!
> Oder erteilen wir am besten einfach einen Denkzettel
> an die CSU bei nächsten Landtagswahl 2008 ! Nicht wahr ?
> ...



Ich bin ja nicht gerade Fan von der CSU, aber ich fürchte das erscheint recht unrealistisch was du sagst.
Traurig fände ich es allerdings wenn Personen ihre Wahlentscheidung nur über dieses nervige "Killerspielsache" treffen.


----------



## anticensor (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Afroman4peace am 11.02.2007 17:20 schrieb:
			
		

> In ca. 10 bis 20 Jahren gibt es garantiert keine CSU mehr !
> Da haben die junge Menschen schon Nase voll von die CSU  !!!
> Oder erteilen wir am besten einfach einen Denkzettel
> an die CSU bei nächsten Landtagswahl 2008 ! Nicht wahr ?
> ...




Aber für meine Rechnung müssen alle wählen gehen also Leute wählt mehr als die Alten( is schwer aber versuchts)!

Viva la Revolution! [/quote]

Genau.   
Also müsste ich dann als Indianer ein "Klappstuhl" 
("Kriegsbeil" ist leider per Gesetz vorerst verboten!   )
vom Totenpfahl herausgraben! Dann rufen wir nach dem Vorbild in Frankreich: "Hugh! Das ist echte Revolution!".


----------



## ich98 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News*



			
				Boesor am 11.02.2007 17:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Traurig fände ich es allerdings wenn Personen ihre Wahlentscheidung nur über dieses nervige "Killerspielsache" treffen.



und wieso? Wenn die Politiker mit jedem Thema so oberflächlich und schlecht handeln, dann geht es hier mehr ums Prinzip und dann verlieren sie eben Wählerstimmen.
Schließlich bekleckert sich die CSU in den anderen Gebieten auch nicht mit Ruhm.


----------



## ldwarpath (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Dieses Gesetz wird bestimmt nicht verabschiedet. Es gibt keine eindeutige Definition für Killerspiele. Unter der Definition die Edmund Stoiber da anbringt, fallen sogar Zelda oder Super Mario drunter... 

Der versucht nur besser da zu stehen, da er schon weiß dass es mit der nächsten Landtagswahl nix wird. Außerdem bei dem was der Kerl alles in Bayern verbockt hat.... 

Stoiber hat sich allein schon mit dem Abschuss vom Bruno dem Bären genug Feinde gemacht. Und mit diesem Vorschlag sind mal wieder einige mehr.


----------



## Afroman4peace (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 11.02.2007 17:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Afroman4peace am 11.02.2007 17:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nein ich möchte nicht das man die Wahl nur wegen der "Killerspiele" macht
also nicht aus Frust die NPD oder so wählt die Entscheidung soll jeder selber treffen. Meiner Meinung nach wählen die Jugendlichen nicht so viel wie halt die älteren Mitbürger und das können wir ändern!

Ich denke das es wichtigere Sachen gibt als ein Killerspielverbot z.B Wirtschft ect. 

Wen man wählt muss man aber auf jedenfall selbst entscheiden!


----------



## ich98 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				ldwarpath am 11.02.2007 17:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Stoiber hat sich allein schon mit dem Abschuss vom Bruno dem Bären genug Feinde gemacht. Und mit diesem Vorschlag sind mal wieder einige mehr.



ob daran 2008 noch einer denkt ist wieder eine andere Sache.
Das Wählergedächtnis ist einfach zu kurz


----------



## Boesor (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News*



			
				ich98 am 11.02.2007 17:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 11.02.2007 17:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mir sind andere Dinge wichtiger als Computerspiele, danach entscheide ich mich wen ich wähle.


----------



## TBBPutzer (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 11.02.2007 17:24 schrieb:
			
		

> [Jeder Scheiß muss in diesem Land definiert werden, was eben bei den Killergames noch nicht geschehen ist. Und bis dies nicht in ordentlicher Form getan wurde (z.B. 2 Liter Pixelblut pro 512x512 PX großer Textur definieren ein Killerspiel), kann kein Gesetz richtig verabschiedet werden. Da gibt es schon Institutionen, die das zu verhindern wissen. Ob die erfolgten Definitionen hingegen Sinn machen, ist eine andere Frage.


Da muss ich dich enttäuschen. Es gibt keine Institution, die ein unsinniges Gesetz verhindern könnte. Wenn der Bundestag ein unsinniges Gesetz beschließen möchte, dann passiert das auch. Was glaubst du, warum wir so viele unsinnige Gesetze haben? Die einzige Instanz, die da wirklich (nachträglich) eingreifen kann, ist das BVerfG. 

Das kann aber auch nur prüfen, ob ein Gesetz dem Grundgesetz widerspricht. Wenn unsere Politiker wie Schäuble derzeit schon laut über ein Änderung des Grundgesetzes (im Klartext: Einschränkung von Grundrechten) nachdenken, um diesem Blödsinn verwirklichen zu dürfen, ist auch diese Kontrollinstanz bald machtlos. Dann haben wir bald nämlich keine Grundrechte mehr, die das BVerfG schützen könnte.


----------



## Boesor (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TBBPutzer am 11.02.2007 17:36 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 11.02.2007 17:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nur ist Schäuble kein Diktator und kann nicht einfach alles machen was er will, bzw worüber er vielleicht nur laut nachdenkt.
Eine Änderung des Grundgesetzes verlangt ja eine 2/3 Mehrheit im Bundestag.
Bzw. sind einige Teile des Grundgesetzes eh nicht zu ändern.
Also keine Panik......


----------



## ich98 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News*



			
				Boesor am 11.02.2007 17:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir sind andere Dinge wichtiger als Computerspiele, danach entscheide ich mich wen ich wähle.



klar, aber wo glänzt die CSU denn, was diesen Kram ausgleicht?


----------



## T3c (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: *Nackenhaare hochstell**

das kommt ganz auf den Stellenwert der Ego-Shooter usw. an und ob man weiter die Produktion darauf auslegt, dass es möglichst brutal ist und verboten wird.
Aber was genau nicht erlaubt ist, sagt keiner. 
Die Industrie hat diese Sache auch mit zu verantworten schließlich gab/gibt es Spiele, die eine sehr hohen Gewaltanteil haben und somit auch sehr einfach angreifbar sind.

es wurden seit dem es die fsk gibt ein einziges spiel für verboten erklärt.
recht so, hätt ich auch gemacht bei einem spiel wo es drum geht punkte zu 
bekommen in dem man menschen brutastmöglich zu tote quälen soll.
braucht kein mensch sowas. zudem sind wir WELTWEIT nr.1 bei 
der  Selbstkontrolle. finds auch nicht schlecht. nur so wie es ist
reicht es vollkommen aus. hab mal so nen radiobericht irgendwo her
gehabt in dem der chef tester (FSK) befragt wurde zum aktuellen thema
Amokläufe. da wurden auch ganz konkrette regeln vorgelegt nach den der FSK gehen muss, meinung nach schon ein bisschen zu wirr/komplex waren.
ja auch sowas ähnliches wie "maximal 350x350pixel darf eine spielfigur an
pixelblutt verliehren bis es ab 16 jahren dannach nicht unter 18^^

jedenfalls war der tester nichtmal auf den kopf gefallen und 
konnte alles richtig gut erklären, nicht so einseitig wie zb das erste.

aber mal ehrlich wenn die jetz schon mit finalfantasie anfangen
und einen total undurchsichtigen gesetztesentwurf vorlegen
nach dem man eigentlich schon den ganze virtuellen
(oder sagen wir mal 75 Wirtschaftstbereich verbieten bzw
verhindern kann. dann möcht ich nicht wissen was die dann wirklich auch 
durchbringen.


----------



## Boesor (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News*



			
				ich98 am 11.02.2007 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 11.02.2007 17:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich wohne nicht in Bayern und könnte daher die Kerle eh nicht wählen.
Aber wenn ich mir Bayern so anschaue könnte ich mir schon vorstellen das es Leute gibt die den Wohlstand Bayerns mit der CSU verbinden.


----------



## TBBPutzer (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 11.02.2007 17:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Änderung des Grundgesetzes verlangt ja eine 2/3 Mehrheit im Bundestag. Bzw. sind einige Teile des Grundgesetzes eh nicht zu ändern. Also keine Panik......


Haben wir nicht gerade eine große Koalition? Und welche Grundrechte dürfen nicht geändert bzw. eingeschränkt  werden? Jetzt darfst du mal etwas konkreter werden.


----------



## anticensor (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				anticensor am 11.02.2007 17:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Afroman4peace am 11.02.2007 17:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau.   
Also müsste ich dann als Indianer ein "Klappstuhl" 
("Kriegsbeil" ist leider per Gesetz vorerst verboten!   )
vom Totenpfahl herausgraben! Dann rufen wir nach dem Vorbild in Frankreich: "Hugh! Das ist echte Revolution!".   [/quote]

Wollt ihr, daß CSU mehr als 30 Jahren ewig die Macht hat ??!    
Wollt ihr, daß die Computerspiele per Gesetz hierzulande 
verboten werden sollen ??!    

Also sollt ihr in die Unterschriftenliste gegen Verbot von Computerspielen lieber eintragen:
http://www.killerspieleverbieten.de/

Hugh!


----------



## Boesor (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TBBPutzer am 11.02.2007 17:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 11.02.2007 17:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keine ahnung, bin ja kein Verfassungsrechtler.
mal nachher googlen.....

Ja klar haben wir ne große Koalition.
Die machen mir aber dennoch nicht den Eindruck hier bald "Brazil" als Realität einführen zu wollen.

Edith: Die Demokratie ist z.B. im Grundgesetz nicht abzuschaffen

           Aber ich vermute das beruhigt dich nicht


----------



## Agent-Kiwi (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Hmm, . . .  Botcha geht also nun auch unter die Killerspiele?  ?


----------



## zordiac (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Mann ist mir das egal was die Bayern-Nazis sich da ausdenken.

Und sollen gute Softwarehersteller wie Crytek doch in die USA auswandern. Die werden da genauso gute Spiele machen. 

Und werde halt nix mehr in Deutschland kaufen. Ich kauf hier eh so gut wie garnichts mehr, seit Mwst erhöht wurde. Wenn die Wirtschaft dann irgendwann komplett am Arsch ist, wandere ich auch aus. 

Bin selbstständig, kann von überall in Europa arbeiten. Sollen se machen was sie wollen, lache ich nur drüber und zocke jetzt ein bischen CS.
Menschen in die Fresse reinschiessen und abstechen und so. Steh ich drauf.

Und wenn der Stoiber sich am Stammtisch von Schützenverein dreimal schwarz ärgert.


----------



## UNV (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				zordiac am 11.02.2007 17:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Mann ist mir das egal was die Bayern-Nazis sich da ausdenken.
> 
> Und sollen gute Softwarehersteller wie Crytek doch in die USA auswandern. Die werden da genauso gute Spiele machen.
> 
> ...



Also bayern als nazis zu bzeichnen finde ich schon als sehr schwach das bestätigt doch dann nur das man jugentliche schützten muss ich finde es auch nicht richtig was die da machen aber irgendjemanden dann als nazi zu bezeichen bringt über haupt nichts.  
Doch zum thema wenn dieses gesetzt durch kommen sollte müssen wir spieler uns nicht wundern denn wie heist es denn so schön nur gemeinsam sind wir stark. Aber jemanden besschimpfen oder gewalt an zu wenden were genau der falsche weg um ein solches gesetz zu verhindern. 
Also Alle Spieler Deutschlands ob Console oder PC vereinigt euch friedlich und zeigt denn das wir nicht so sind wie man von uns denkt!!!


----------



## Engelbert2 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 11.02.2007 17:47 schrieb:
			
		

> TBBPutzer am 11.02.2007 17:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dazu kann ich euch sagen, dass Grundrechte allgemein nicht abgeschafft werden können ("In keinem Fall darf ein Grundecht in seinem Wesensgehalt angetastet werden" Art 19 II GG). Allerdings ist es sehr wohl möglich, dass Grundrechte eingeschränkt werden können (mit Ausnahme der Menschenwürde, da diese als unverzichtbar gilt). Das ist immer dann möglich wenn durchdas jeweilige Gesetz (oder sonstige staatlich Maßnahme) Grundrechte anderer, also auch der Gesellschaft, geschützt werden sollen. Insofern ist dieses Herstellungs-und Verbreitungsverbot (und was es sonst noch alles verbietet) je nach Sichtweise mit dem GG vereinbar. Hier ist auch der Knackpunkt bei der Gesetzesbegründung. Es soll in mehrere Grundrechte eingegriffen werden (z.B. Handlungsfreiheit, Recht auf Eigentum, Recht auf freie Berufswahl etc), aufgrund der  Behauptung, dass diese Spiele nicht nur die Jugend, sondern ALLE Menschen gefährdet (das hier betrifft nicht nur den Jugendschutz) in ihrer Entwicklung beeinflussen und diese so für eine potentielle Gefahr für andere Menschen machen. Es gibt zwar imho kein höherrangigeres Grundrecht, als das auf körperliche Unversehrtheit, aber ich halte das für mehr als fragwürdig, dass ein solches Gesetz dem Grundsatz der Verhältnismäßigkeit entspricht.

p.s.: an alle die Revolution machen wollen, geb ich euch den Tip Art. 20 Absatz 4

Mfg Engelbert


----------



## anticensor (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Der Strafgesetzentwurf §131 ist nach meiner Ansicht absolut unzulässig!
Er ist komplett kompliziert und ist praktisch nicht mehr definierbar !!
Stell dir vor: z.B: Ein lustiges Kultspiel von SuperMario könnte 
aufgrund der menschenähnlicher Darstellung verboten werden sein. 
(Mario wirft die Schildkröte als "Bombe" im Kart-Rennen !!! 
Also ist es wohl ein Witz !    

Ein Entwurf §131 ist praktisch unsinn und kann eine schlimme 
Benachteilung für Computerpieler, Spieleentwickler 
und Industrie führen !

Daher könnten die Film- und Computerspiele-Industrie vors Bundesgerichtshof oder EU-Gerichtshof gegen Verbot von 
Computerspielen ziehen! Deshalb sehe ich eine gute 
Erfolgaussichten ein.


----------



## Moejoe82 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 11.02.2007 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso muss denn immer alles "der Anfang" sein?
> Würdest du auf jede sinnvolle Maßnahme verzichten nur weil man dadurch vielleicht was schlimmeres vorbereitet?
> Sollte man nicht vielelicht die Mautüberwachung für sich sehen und nicht sofort Stasi und Orwell an die Wand malen?
> Es ist nicht zwingend alles der Anfang !



Es geht wie gesagt nicht nur um die Mautbilder, Bundestrojaner, Prefentivgewahrsam, Rasterfahndungen, Bundeswehr Einsatz, im inneren (auch ganz nützlich um vielleicht mal lästige Demonstranten zu beseitigen), etc. sondern um die Summe des ganzen.

Was war so schlimm an der DDR?

Die Frage was die Gestze bewirken, was sie von staatlicher Seite legalisieren, wie sie in das Leben der Bürger eiunschneiden und in welche Richtung sich Deutschland bewegt, sollte jeder für sich selbst beantworten. Ich möchte jedenfalls nicht in einem solch Staat leben (ist natürlich nicht der hauptsächliche Grund weshalb ich nach dem Diplom nach Möglichkeit auswandern werde, aber sicherlich auch mit ein Grund).

Sollte ein Staat wirklich in diesem Maße in die Freizeit und Erziehung ihrer Bürger eingreifen?


----------



## ich98 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				UNV am 11.02.2007 18:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Also bayern als nazis zu bzeichnen finde ich schon als sehr schwach das bestätigt doch dann nur das man jugentliche schützten muss ich finde es auch nicht richtig was die da machen aber irgendjemanden dann als nazi zu bezeichen bringt über haupt nichts.



mit Nazis meinte er wohl "nur" die Politiker.

Wieso muss man wegen dieser Aussage die Jugend schützen?


----------



## TBBPutzer (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 11.02.2007 17:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Edith: Die Demokratie ist z.B. im Grundgesetz nicht abzuschaffen Aber ich vermute das beruhigt dich nicht


Nein, das beruhigt mich tatsächlich nicht. Im Gegensatz zu dir kenne ich mich im Verfassungsrecht nämlich recht gut aus. Von daher weiß ich ziemlich genau, was in diesem Bereich möglich ist. Und das ist leider eine ganze Menge. 

Beispiel Demokratie. Was ist das eigentlich? Wo fängt Demokratie an und wo hört sie auf? Das ist alles eine Frage der Definition - und vor allem derjenigen, die diese Definition festlegen. Bei uns ist das aktuell die große Koalition. Die könnten allso durchaus sagen das sich eine Demokratie dadurch auszeichnet, dass es eine vom Volk gewählte Regierung gibt. Mehr braucht man dafür nicht. Das ist alles - mehr oder weniger - reine Auslegungssache ...

Also, wenn in China drei Bauern wählen dürfen, könnte man das mit etwas gutem Willen auch schon als Demokratie bezeichnen ...


----------



## Soldier666 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Russland ist wohl nicht der einzige Staat auf dem Rückweg zur totalen Überwachung!


----------



## Engelbert2 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TBBPutzer am 11.02.2007 18:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 11.02.2007 17:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ds ist zwar ein wenig vereinfacht dargestellt aber absolut richtig. Die Wahlen selber sind nicht von der Ewigkeitsgarantie des Art 79 erfasst (der meint nur die Grundrechte). Aber ganz so schnell geht das auch nicht, da Gesetze sich an die Verfassung halten müssen, die widerum in letzter Instanz vom BVerfG ausgelegt wird, dh. was Demokratie ist "bestimmen" in großem Maße die Richter und die sind bis jetzt ziemlich objektiv in den meisten Fragen geblieben. So lange sich deren Ansicht über Demokratie nicht ändert, ist die Demokratie also eher durch Politikverdrossenheit und daraus wachsender Macht der Radikalen gefährdet als durch irgendwelche lezten Endes populistisch handelnden Politiker.


----------



## TBBPutzer (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Soldier666 am 11.02.2007 18:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Russland ist wohl nicht der einzige Staat auf dem Rückweg zur totalen Überwachung!


Nein, aber in diesem globalen  Wettbewerb ist der Überwachungsstandort Deutschland gerade dabei, sich eine hervorragende Position zu verschaffen. Das sichert bestimmt auch viele Arbeitsplätze ...


----------



## Protoss (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				SYSTEM am 11.02.2007 13:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



War mir eh klar, dass immer solche Leute, die gar nicht wissen, 
was ein PC-Spiel ist, geschweige denn mal eines gespielt haben,
das totale Verbot aussprechen.   
Man braucht halt immer einen Schuldigen.    
Dies sind meistens Spiele oder Autos, 
die sollen immer für alles Böse auf der Welt verantwortlich sein.
Es gibt massig Studien, dass Spieler im Durchschnitt schlauer sind
als Nichtspieler, aber so etwas liest man in Berlin und München nicht.

Wehren kann man sich als Spieler nur so, dass man in Deutschland
überhaupt keine Unterhaltungssoftware mehr kauft, die Industrie damit
schädigt und die beschweren sich dann, schließlich sind das schon
ein paar Millionen €s dann, die dann wegfallen.


----------



## lpfan (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 11.02.2007 16:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt nun überhaupt keinen anlass das zu glauben.
> Wie schon gesagt: Maßnahmen zur Überwachung gibt es schon lange, aber dennoch wird nicht jeder überwacht!



du stehst zu deiner meinung und vertrittst diese, ok. doch ich finde es gibt einen knackpunkt, den du immer noch nicht beachtest. Es geht nicht darum, wer sich für dich interresieren sollte und das das eh niemand macht ( @corsa auf der autobahn), sondern das es möglich ist. sicherlich war eine totale überwachung schon fast immer möglich, aber in der heutigen zeit ist das viel leichter.
wenn man deine daten schon hat (wenn auch nur zufällig), wieso nicht behalten?
wer kann denn noch kontrollieren, was mit unseren ehemals persönlichen daten  passiert? in amerika wurden menschen ohne gesetzlichen grund festgehalten, unter dem vorwand des terrors. das das nichts mit uns hier zu tun hat, ist mir klar, es geht nur darum, das an diesem beispiel ersichtlich wird, was ohne recht dazu alles geschehen kann. manche mögen sagen das ist weit hergeholt oder schwarzmalerei, aber mit solchen gesetzen wird auf persönliches recht geschi**en! und das ist nicht in ordnung!
mfg


----------



## ExApPendiX (11. Februar 2007)

*Was man in der Musik und im Filmbusiness nicht schaffte,*

versucht man nun krampfhaft hier ???

Lächerlich, das Ganze.

Meiner Meinung nach, hat ein Spiel keinen Einfluß auf das soziale Verhalten. Da ist nur mangelde Erziehung und das eigentliche soziale Umfeld ausschlag gebend.


----------



## Zsinj (11. Februar 2007)

*Der Gesetzesentwurf ist ein einziger Verfassungsbruch!!*

jetzt spinnen die ja wohl total!!

in welchem Staat lebe ich den eigentlich?? 
Wenn das so weiter geht wird das hier zur diktatur. dieser Gesetzesentwurf ist eine eindeutige einschränkung der menschen hier. 
Das Verbot von Spielen in dieser größenordung ist nur mit radikaler zensur gleichzusetzen. Und wenn man kulturelle inhalte (und dazu zählen spiele sehrwohl) verbietet, wiederspricht dies den deutschen grundgesetz aufs gröbste. 

Das hat nichts, aber auch gar nichts mehr mit Jugendschutz zu tun!!!
Der Gesetzesentwurf ist ein einziger Verfassungsbruch!!


----------



## TBBPutzer (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Engelbert2 am 11.02.2007 18:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ds ist zwar ein wenig vereinfacht dargestellt aber absolut richtig. Die Wahlen selber sind nicht von der Ewigkeitsgarantie des Art 79 erfasst (der meint nur die Grundrechte). Aber ganz so schnell geht das auch nicht, da Gesetze sich an die Verfassung halten müssen, die widerum in letzter Instanz vom BVerfG ausgelegt wird, dh. was Demokratie ist "bestimmen" in großem Maße die Richter und die sind bis jetzt ziemlich objektiv in den meisten Fragen geblieben.


Stimmt. Aber Prüfungsmaßstab für das BVerfG ist die Verfassung. Geänderte Verfassung = geänderter Prüfungsmaßstab = mögliche Grundrechtseinschnitte. Etwas vereinfacht dargestellt ...   

Und zum Abschluß ein kleiner gemeiner Trick: Art. 79 GG schützt zwar die Grundrechte in ihrem Wesensgehalt, ist aber selber kein Grundrecht. Da könnte man glatt auf die Idee kommen, Art. 79 GG etwas "anzupassen", da er sich leider nicht selber schützt. Schon wäre auch dieses Problem gelöst. Das ist zwar nur ein theoretisches Konstrukt, aber verfassungsrechtlich durchaus denkbar.

So, und nun hab ich keine Lust mehr auf rechtliche Diskussionen. Sonst artet das hier noch völlig in OT aus.


----------



## Boesor (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TBBPutzer am 11.02.2007 18:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 11.02.2007 17:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wenn du dich so gut auskennst frage ich mich warum du hier in jedem zweiten Post quasi die Diktatur an die Wand malst


----------



## TBBPutzer (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 11.02.2007 18:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du dich so gut auskennst frage ich mich warum du hier in jedem zweiten Post quasi die Diktatur an die Wand malst


Du hast dir die Antwort doch gerade selber gegeben. Eben weil ich mich relativ gut auskenne. Abgesehen davon male ich nicht die Diktatur an die Wand, sondern den Überwachungsstaat. Das ist - zumindest für mich - noch ein kleiner Unterschied ...


----------



## Boesor (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				lpfan am 11.02.2007 18:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 11.02.2007 16:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mir ist durchaus klar das das was du schreibst passieren könnte.
Aber ich glaube nicht das sowas passiert und daher halte ich die Vorteile für bedeutender


----------



## Boesor (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TBBPutzer am 11.02.2007 18:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 11.02.2007 18:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach ja, um das mal zum Ende zu bringen, in 10 Jahren lachen wir über diese Befürchtungen, ich bin mir da sicher!


----------



## CeNedra89 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

ich als arme isdennerin werde mir jetzt bestimmt nicht den ganzen quatsch hier über ddr, "nazis" und demokratie durchlesen.
aber zu dem bericht:

nach diesem entwurf sind echt verdammt viele spiele betroffen.
ich sehe da z.b. gothic, warcraft, dungeon siege, neverwinter nights, wow, oblivion, pharaoh, black&white etc., also spiele, die eigentlich in genre "rollenspiele" bzw. sogar "simulation" gehören. 
das geht doch wohl zu weit!!!
also wenn man das auf andere medien ausweitet müssten sogar bücher wie z.b. herr der ringe, die zwerge etc ausgeweitet werden, weil man die story dabei auch "miterlebt" und sich viele gedanken dazu macht (bei büchern teils noch eher als bei filmen wage ich zu behaupten). 
ja, bei gothic läuft man mit einer waffe in der hand durch die gegend. 
meine güte, habt ihr von nem fall gehört wo ein jugendlicher weil er zu viel gothic gespielt hat  mit nem schwert oder nem bogen/ ner armbrust durch die gegend gerannt ist, um andere damit zu verletzen? also ich noch nicht. 
das spiel gibts auch schon viele jahre, also war die gelegenheit vorhanden.

wenn die bayrischen politiker unbedingt "killerspiele" verieten wollen, dann sollen sie's wenigstens auf solche mit modernen schusswaffen beschränken, obwohl ch selbst das für sinnlos halte. 
diejenigen, die tatsächlich zu gewalttaten bereit wären, besitzen die spiele bereits oder können sie sich anders beschaffen, da wird ja nch ein anreiz geschaffen sie sich zu holen, weil es gegen das gesetz ist, kann ich mir vorstellen. 
die politiker sollten selbstversuche mit cs anstellen ey, mal sehen wie "aggressiv" die werden... -.-
wahrscheinlich spielen die alle abends zum abreagieren erstmal ne runde doom.... *grrrr*


----------



## theSePP (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Warum legen sich die alten Idioten, die in Bayern an der Regierung sind, nicht einfach hin und sterben. Ich dachte der Ede Stoder hat da eh nix mehr zu sagen.

Ich würd die ganzen Alten Opis die mich ständig diskriminieren am liebsten verklagen. Nur fehlt mir das Geld und die Rechtsschutzversicherung.    Was soll die ganze Sache. Ich lass mir doch nicht meiner Meinungsfreiheit und meinen Spaß verderben. Mich kotzt es an, das ich mit Kinderschändern, Vergewaltiger und anderen Kranken auf eine Stufe gestellt werde, nur weil ich 2-3mal die Woche bei Battlefield ein paar Soldaten wegschießen. Genausoviele belebe ich als Sanitäter auch wieder.  Genauso das was ich eben lesen musste, das man sich Level oder Gegner programmiert um seine Hemmnisse in Reality zu senken. Ok ich hab schon mal bei WWF Smackdown nen Abbild von nen nervigen Lehrer erstellt. Um ihn virtuell zu verhauen, aber nur weil ich genau weiß das sowas in Reality nicht geht und ich so meinen Agressionen senken konnte. Also bitte, wenn man in sowas Arbeite rein steckt, dann zu 99,9% um seine Agressionen abzubauen. Wenn sie mir das verbieten, erlauben sie mir dann das ich ihn in Reality zusammentreten darf  

Auch kotzt mich an das wir in der Zeit auch noch die Führungrolle in der EU inne haben. Somit ziehen wir auch noch andere Unschuldige Gamervölkchen mit rein.

Um das nochmal zu bekräftigen, ich bin für eine Verschärfung der USK. Von mir aus können sie auch fragwürde Titel (hierrüber lässt sich gerne streiten) indizieren. Aber ich lasse mir nicht mein Hobby vermiesen. Zur Not treten wir ganzen Gamer halt einen Schützenverein bei. Dann werden die schon merken, was gefährlicher für die Politiker ist  Ne richtige Waffe in der Hand oder nur nen Maus


----------



## Sorec (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Die leute die es verbieten wollen haben KEINE AHNUNG wovon sie reden...
man muss aber wohl auch ihre seite verstehen... nehmen wir meine Eltern, stellt euch vor die würden sich SAW oder HOSTEL im Kino ansehn, glaub die würden nen Kollaps oder so kriegen aber füre unsere generation ist das "normal". In der Jungendzeit der meisten Politiker der CSU war es ja wohl sogar noch so das es ein Skandal war wenn man nackte brüste im Kino sah 
Spass beiseite, also ich finde schon man könnte es ruhig verschärfen das ein 14 jähriger kein CS mehr zockt, sry aber das brauchts find ich wirklich nicht... und solche spiele kann man sich ja auch nicht illegal ziehen wiel man nen Key braucht also wenn dann von mama oder so kaufen lassen und dann halt fett auf die Packung "FÜR JUGENDLICHE NICHT GEIGNET" oder gleich das man sich strafbar macht, also nicht nur "jaja das intressiert eh keinen" und nicht nur son winzig kleines USK schildchen, sogar auf der CD von Eminem sind größere Warnhinweise...
Aber was die jetzt abziehen ist für mich was schlimmeres als nur "verbot von Killerspielen" (das einzige resultat wird sein das Arbeitsplätze wegfallen usw....
man bedenke, wieso kauf ich mir nen neuen rechner ?!? )
Mir gehts vor allem darum das es ERWACHSENENZENSUR ist, ich schade keinen damit wenn ich zocke, ich greife nicht in die freiheiten anderer damit ein, also aus welchem Grund gibt es sie ! ! !
Herr Beckstein, wissen sie wieviel Menschen letztes Jahr zu tode kamen weil sie von Hooligans beim fussball erschlagen wurden bzw. verletzt ?
Ich bin für ein verbot von Killerspielen wenn sie garantieren das beim nächsten Amoklauf nach dem Verbot, Fußball verboten wird...
Mal im ernst, den Grund kennt doch jeder, Älteren WÄHLERN wird angst gemacht und die Politik "macht" was dagegen wobei selbst mein Opa meint das wäre schwachsinn ^^ und er sagt auch früher habens mit Luftgewehre auf Spatzen geschossen also HALLO ?!?

Fazit: Jeder weiß wohl das Killerspiele nicht die Erklärung für Amokläufe sind, 
aber sie sind eine einfache "lösung" für die Politik, die sozialen abgründe die hinter amokläufen stehen wären wohl schwerer zu "lösen"....
Vllt sind Amokläufer Killerspieler, aber Killerspieler sind keine Amokläufer..

Und zu CS sei zu sagen... Half Life (ob 1 oder 2) ist wohl eines wenn nicht DAS meistverkaufte Spiel aller zeiten, und wer es droben hat der auch automatisch CS.

Was ich nicht verstehe ist das ich keinen außer diese Politiker kenne die sagen das es ne Lösung wäre, selbst Psychologen halten es für schwachsinn.

Ich studiere Mechatronik, habe einen IQ von 133,  viele Freunde, bin in vielen Vereinen tätig, bin bei MENSA.

Soviel zu diesem Thema.

P.S.: Noch nie war die Politik so Volksfremd wie heute, auch wenn ich ein erfolgreiches Studium habe, bei sowas denk ich mir immer wieder doch in die Politik zu gehen...

(Sry für die Rechtschreibfehler aber das musste schnell raus ^^)


----------



## Boesor (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Sorec am 11.02.2007 19:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich studiere Mechatronik, habe einen IQ von 133,  viele Freunde, bin in vielen Vereinen tätig, bin bei MENSA.
> 
> Soviel zu diesem Thema.



Das wird Herrn Beckstein überzeugen


----------



## derDriver (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Sorec am 11.02.2007 19:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Die leute die es verbieten wollen haben KEINE AHNUNG wovon sie reden...




Doch das wissen sie ganz genau.

http://www.mdr.de/fakt/2446206.html


----------



## LPSoldier09 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				CeNedra89 am 11.02.2007 19:04 schrieb:
			
		

> nach diesem entwurf sind echt verdammt viele spiele betroffen.
> ich sehe da z.b. gothic, warcraft, dungeon siege, neverwinter nights, wow, oblivion, pharaoh, black&white etc., also spiele, die eigentlich in genre "rollenspiele" bzw. sogar "simulation" gehören.
> das geht doch wohl zu weit!!!


Ein Spiel haste noch vergessen. 
Sims
Mit den Sims kann man sich prügeln, andere Leute einsperren (á la Campusch) und Umbringen. nach dem Gesetzentwurf könnte man das Spiel auch verbieten.


			
				CeNedra89 am 11.02.2007 19:04 schrieb:
			
		

> ja, bei gothic läuft man mit einer waffe in der hand durch die gegend.
> meine güte, habt ihr von nem fall gehört wo ein jugendlicher weil er zu viel gothic gespielt hat  mit nem schwert oder nem bogen/ ner armbrust durch die gegend gerannt ist, um andere damit zu verletzen? also ich noch nicht.
> das spiel gibts auch schon viele jahre, also war die gelegenheit vorhanden.


Nun ja Also ich kenne einen Fall. Der Jugendliche der  nach der eröffnung des Berliner Hauptbahnhofes mit nem Messer rumgerannt is und wahllos leute abgestochen hat. Aber da waren die Killerspiele grad nich in aller munde sodass man nach andren Ursachen für diese Tat suchte. ich wes zwar nich ob der Gothik gezockt hat aber wäre er jetz irgendwann mit nem messer rumgerannt wären die Killerspiele Schuld. Das wette ich.

Ich persönlich spiele sehr gern "Killerspiele" und frage mich manchmal was in den Köpfen von solchen Jugendlichen eigentlich los is. Falls ihr euch das auch manchmal fragt lest einfach mal den Abschiedsbrief von dem Typen von Emsdetten.( leider hab ich kene Ahnung wo man den Findet, einfach mal Google fragen) als ich ihn gelesen hab hab ich mich gefragt wie er es überhaupt 18 Jahre seines Lebens Überhaupt ausgehalten hat. Da kriegt man richtig angst.
Ach und mal so nebenbei. In dem Gesetzesentwurf wurde, wenn ich richtig gelesen hab nichts über ein verschärftes verbot von schusswaffen erwähnt, oder?   
Aber naja. Wer grundlos einen Bären zum Abschuss freigibt weil er ein paar schafe gerissen hat kann sich ja viel erlauben.

*Willkommen in "Deutschland, ein Wintermärchen" ohne Schnee.*


----------



## Physikerin (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				LPSoldier09 am 11.02.2007 19:55 schrieb:
			
		

> CeNedra89 am 11.02.2007 19:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sollte dieser Gesetzesentwurf verabschiedet werden sehe ich eine große inländische Auswanderungswelle auf Bayern zukommen.Derartig unreflektierte Gesetzgebungen sind ja Gang und Gebe in der deutschen Politik.Und ich prophezeie,dass sich dieses Gesetz in dieser Form nicht lange halten wird.Ausserdem dürfte auch die Lobby ordentlich Sturm gegen dieses Blatt machen.
Schöne neue Welt.Freuden des Lebens,von scheinbar immer mehr von ihnen müssen wir uns verabschieden.


----------



## LPSoldier09 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				derDriver am 11.02.2007 19:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorec am 11.02.2007 19:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ey das is ja mal voll geil was du da hast.     und da sieht man auch gleich  wie die wähler von dem ticken die wissen selbst nich was die wollen.


----------



## Grappa11 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Physikerin am 11.02.2007 20:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte dieser Gesetzesentwurf verabschiedet werden sehe ich eine große inländische Auswanderungswelle auf Bayern zukommen.



ich unterschätzt wie wenige Leute dieses (und andere) Gesetz(e) interessiert. Du würdest wohl auch nicht aus Bayern auswandern, wenn die plötzlich Pornos verbieten würden. Du besorgst Dir das Zeug notfalls illegal und gut ist.


> Derartig unreflektierte Gesetzgebungen sind ja Gang und Gebe in der deutschen Politik.Und ich prophezeie,dass sich dieses Gesetz in dieser Form nicht lange halten wird.Ausserdem dürfte auch die Lobby ordentlich Sturm gegen dieses Blatt machen.



die Computerspieleindustrie hat in Deutschland keine Lobby. 



> Schöne neue Welt.Freuden des Lebens,von scheinbar immer mehr von ihnen müssen wir uns verabschieden.



mach dir mal keine Sorgen, das Gesetz wird eh abgeschmettert. Die FDP wird da nicht mitmachen und Bundesländer müssen einheitlich abstimmen. Ausserdem glaube ich auch nicht, dass die SPD so einen Schmarn (auf gut bayrisch  ) mitträgt.


----------



## XIII13 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				LPSoldier09 am 11.02.2007 20:05 schrieb:
			
		

> derDriver am 11.02.2007 19:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und hier ist Teil 2:http://www.mdr.de/fakt/politikers-welt/2783257.html


----------



## Masterchief851 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

"Mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu einem Jahr oder mit Geldstrafe wird bestraft, wer Spielprogramme,
die grausame oder sonst unmenschliche Gewalttätigkeiten gegen Menschen
oder menschenähnliche Wesen darstellen und dem Spieler die Beteiligung an dargestellten
Gewalttätigkeiten solcher Art ermöglichen,

1. verbreitet, 


Mal blöde Frage:  heißt des eig, dass die besitzer von Media Markt und Co. in den Knast gesperrt werden sollen??


----------



## Streiter-Innos (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

hahaha.. dreckige konservativen regierung da unten.. pffff


----------



## LPSoldier09 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				XIII13 am 11.02.2007 20:25 schrieb:
			
		

> LPSoldier09 am 11.02.2007 20:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So ne frage von mir wie hat der es überhaupt soweit gebracht? Der könnte es uns ja mal erklären  aber danach sind wir auch nich viel schlauer als vorher  glaub ich.


----------



## XIII13 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Und hier sind der Feind des Bayerischen Kaisereiches:

The wii
http://www.gamestar.de/community/gspinboard/showthread.php?t=252419


----------



## XIII13 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				LPSoldier09 am 11.02.2007 20:41 schrieb:
			
		

> XIII13 am 11.02.2007 20:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Willst du in Bayern Politiker werden, dann mach es wie Beckstein.
Hier die beste Methode um Politiker zu werden und ein Staatsgeheimnis:
http://www.br-online.de/land-und-leute/artikel/0702/05-beckstein-kostuem/index.xml


----------



## Jacro (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Manchmal, aber nur manchmal, bin ich froh ein kleiner Schweizer zu sein   
Aber Jungs, ich hoffe für euch dass die Typen nicht durchkommen mit dem Zeug...


----------



## chj (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Masterchief851 am 11.02.2007 20:27 schrieb:
			
		

> "Mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu einem Jahr oder mit Geldstrafe wird bestraft, wer Spielprogramme,
> die grausame oder sonst unmenschliche Gewalttätigkeiten gegen Menschen
> oder menschenähnliche Wesen darstellen und dem Spieler die Beteiligung an dargestellten
> Gewalttätigkeiten solcher Art ermöglichen,
> ...



Der Besitzer nicht, aber MM bekäme Geldstrafe aufgebrummt. Also wird sich MM nicht darauf einlassen und lieber die Regale leerräumen. 
Dasselbe mit Okaysoft:  sie dürfen es nicht importieren, um es weiterzuverbreiten. Ist aber nun mal deren Geschäftszweck.  
Was Crytek betrifft: sie sitzen schon länger an dem Problem und haben sich schon Gedanken gemacht. Sie werden auswandern und fertig. 

Ausweg wären nur noch ausländische Versender. An die kommt unser Staat so nicht ran.


----------



## Havena (11. Februar 2007)

*ist alle so schlimm?*

Hier ist teilweise schon viel Mist geschrieben worden von so denke ich mal, teilweise auch minderjährigen Schreibern, die in Geschichte und Politik nicht aufgepasst haben, um es mal provokant zu formulieren.

Die Befürchtungen vieler Autoren in diesem Thread, dass Deutschland nach und nach zu einem Überwachungsstaat wird sind sicherlich nicht so leicht von der Hand zu weisen oder zumindest nicht unbegründet. Dennoch sollten wir das ganze etwas rationaler betrachten.
Dieser Gesetzesentwurf an den Bundesrat (und nicht Bundestag, wie hier auch schon geschrieben worden ist) wird selbst diesen wohl so nicht passieren. Schon haben einige Bundesländer Widerstand dagegen angekündigt. In dieser Form wird das Ganze also wohl kaum Bestand haben. Ein Verbot von "echten" Killerspielen an sich wäre mit Sicherheit in der Praxis kaum durchzusetzen, außer mit diesem sog. Bundestrojaner, der jedoch nicht einfach so eingesetzt werden darf, wie ja bereits entschieden worden ist.
De facto wird also wohl nicht so viel passieren und im Endeffekt war bestimmt mal wieder viel heiße Luft um nichts. Und selbst wenn nicht, hat jeder Bürger genug juristische Möglichkeiten um anschließend gegen solche Gesetze vorzugehen.

Denkt mal drüber nach


----------



## Dumpster (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: ist alle so schlimm?*

Ich denke auch, dass der Entwurf in dieser Form nicht durchkommt. Trotzdem muss ich sagen: Oh mein Gott!!

Deutschland hat ja sonst keine akuten Probleme die schon seit Monaten nicht gelöst werden können (Gesundheitsreform,....).

Ausserdem, hat Deutschland eines der schärfsten Jugendschutzgesetze der Welt (wenn nicht dass schärfste) . Es wird geprüft, geschnitten oder indiziert wenn auch nur ein Tropfen Blut fließt. Hier noch eins drauf zu setzten, so wie es hier geplant ist, schadet nur einer Gruppe: den volljährigen Erwachsenen Bürgern, die in Ihren Rechten dann schwer Richtung Zensur beschnitten werden.

Armes Deutschland......


----------



## FuFi (11. Februar 2007)

*witzlos*

Falls dieses Gesetz bei euch durchkommen sollte wird die Amoklauf-Rate eher ansteigen, weils sich die Leute nicht mehr virtuell abreagieren können und es im echten Leben tun werden 

Der Staat wird durch all die Bussgelder Milliarden-Erträge machen. Was anfangs gut erscheinen mag, im Endeffekt aber die Armut erhöhen wird.

Sind natürlich beides Hypothesen, aber so stell ich mir das vor.

Sollte es soweit kommen, dann wandert aus oder macht eine Revolution (ich komme dann vielleicht auch helfen  )

Gruss aus der Schweiz

Edit: es müssten dutzende neue Gefängnisse gebaut werden um all die "Schwerverbrecher" unterzubringen.
-> Das quasi Gesetz ist nicht in die Praxis umsetzbar


----------



## Sorec (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: witzlos*

Ähm ne, das is eig. ziemlicher Schwachsinn was du da schreibst...
Man zockt nicht um sich "abzureagieren" man will einfach spass und nicht seine gewaltätigkeit ausleben....
Also echt, man man man


----------



## michael-90 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: witzlos*

Bin gespannt wie sie das kontrollieren möchten, ich meine sie können nicht abertausende von Jugendlichen einbuchten...

Geht hier noch alles vor die Hunde, irgendwann sollte man mal wieder zeigen, wer das Volk ist ...


----------



## Boesor (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: witzlos*



			
				michael-90 am 11.02.2007 22:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin gespannt wie sie das kontrollieren möchten, ich meine sie können nicht abertausende von Jugendlichen einbuchten...
> 
> Geht hier noch alles vor die Hunde, irgendwann sollte man mal wieder zeigen, wer das Volk ist ...



Also mein Vetrauen in die kommenden Generationen schwindet immer mehr......


----------



## LPSoldier09 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: ist alle so schlimm?*



			
				Havena am 11.02.2007 21:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Und selbst wenn nicht, hat jeder Bürger genug juristische Möglichkeiten um anschließend gegen solche Gesetze vorzugehen.


So, mal was zu den Gerichten. Ich bin kein Jurastudent. Aber durch das ganze Gerede in den Medien, sei es de Bild oder Kontraste, redet ja die ganze zeit schlecht über uns und unterstellt uns dinge wie Amoklauf etc.
Könnte ich als einzelner die Medien Anzeigen wegen übler Nachrede oder falsche Verdächtigung oder sonst was so anfällt? Altkanzler Schröder hats doch auch gemacht mit seinen "gefärbten", schwarzen Haaren. Oder kann man das nur in verbindung mit der ganzen Gamerszene und man schickt dann nen Vertreter hin? Oder geht das überhaupt nich?
Schliesslich is das ganze doch heuchelei. und ich fühle mich durch das ganze gerede persönlich Angegriffen. Kann ja sein das da draussen ein gamer Jura studiert oder sich irgendjemand auskennt. 
in der hinsicht hab ich kene Ahnung.


----------



## HardlineAMD (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: ist alle so schlimm?*

Wenn man sowas liest, dann verwundert es doch kaum noch, das heutzutage soviele Menschen Amok laufen.
Bei solchen absolut bescheuerten Entscheidungen, die unsere Politiker treffen, kann man ja nur durchdrehen!
Die leben anscheinend in der zehnten Dimension!
In einer Demokratie leben wir schon seit langem nicht mehr, also nennt unsre Land doch einfach um in
Bundeslobby Deutschland.


----------



## nf1n1ty (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 11.02.2007 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> ich98 am 11.02.2007 15:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da versteht wohl jemand die Problematik nicht 
Sagen wir mal du fährst - wie du gesagt hast - auf die A1. Um 17:20.
Jetzt pass auf: Um 17:22 wird auf einem einsamen Rastplatz auf der A1 jemand erstochen. Komisch! Was machst du um 17:20 auf der A1?! Warst du da um jemanden auf dem Rastplatz zu erstechen?! Nein? Dann leg bitte erstmal die Beweise vor. Wer hat dich denn gesehen? Nur die Kamera, die gesehen hat, dass du auf die A1 gefahren bist.
Auch wenn sowas jetzt auch leicht skurril klingen mag: denk die Sache mal weiter


----------



## Jester84 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Die Debatte ist doch sinnlos:
Ich gehe für jedes Spiel, dass ich bereits besitze, ein Jahr in den Knast? (mal abgesehen von Renn- und Sportspielen gibt es fast überall fragwürdige Szenen)

Außerdem: Weiß zufällig jemand, wieviel Leute in Deutschland in dieser Branche arbeiten?
Müsste Crysis dann nicht eingestellt werden?
Wir spielen ja auch, um Arbeitsplätze zu erhalten!


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 11.02.2007 17:07 schrieb:
			
		

> ich98 am 11.02.2007 16:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seit der Gesundheits"reform" (nein, ich gebe zu schon viel eher, aber dies ist der beste Beispielfall) hege ich arge Zweifel am Urteils- und Entscheidungsvermögen der Legeslative.
Daher wäre es nicht verwunderlich, wenn der jetzige "Entwurf" in geringen Abwandlungen zum Vorbild für die endgültige Fassung gewählt würde.
Das aber nur fikftiv.

Denn dafür bedarf es erst noch dafür der genauen Definition und/oder rechtliche Würdigung diverser offener Begriffsbestimmungen, speziell:
-darstellende Gewalt, 
-Gewalt, 
-menschenähnlich, 
-Beteiligung an darstellender Gewalt
- uswusf.

sowie:

der Erbringung des beweisenden Zusammenhangs zwischen den angeprangerten Formen des Handelns oder Unterlassens und den auftretenden eventuellen Folgen unter höchstrichterlicher Entscheidung der Zulassung der gutachterlichen Begründung.

Lassen wir also noch 10-15 Jahre ins Land gehen und ereifern uns dann erneut.  
Ich meine daß es der Versuch eines abgehalftereten Politkers war, sich mit einem Paukenschlägchen von der politischen Bühne zu verabschieden und seinen Namen damit unvergessen zu machen.  

Es ist ihm nicht gelungen.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 11.02.2007 19:02 schrieb:
			
		

> TBBPutzer am 11.02.2007 18:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kommt darauf an, für wen du arbeitest und ob du dann noch arbeitest, ob du und deine Familie dann wirtschaftlich abgesichert bist und wie deine Erwartungen sich verändert haben oder gleich geblieben sind.   

Das Leben ist Wandel. Nur wandelt es sich nicht immer zum Guten. Daher wäre ich vorsichtig bei deiner Zusicherung. Nicht einmal Herr Schäuble ist sich da sicher, und der ist immerhin für die Nachhaltigkeit seiner Entscheidungen verantwortlich.   

Das stellt mich vor die Frage ob er der Richtige für seinen Job ist.


----------



## ottonormalverbrauch (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Mal ne Frage:
Also mich als Volljährigen betrifft ja der Jugendschutz weniger, aber kann ich mir dann in Zukunft die Spiele noch über Amazon oder so kaufen...
Ich mein wenn der Vertrieb und die Herstellung verboten sind, dann wäre ja jeder Verkauf ein Verbrechen, aber in dem Gesetz steht ja dass es eine "Verbesserung des Jugendschutzgesetzes" wäre. (Bitte darüber keine Grundsatzdiskussion anfangen).
Die Sache die ich halt sehe ist:
Wenn es verboten sein sollte, wäre das ja Zensur und zwar willkürliche, wenn es nur für Jugendliche wäre dann wär es ne Sache des JuSchG.


----------



## Hellraiser-Pinhead (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				abi70 am 11.02.2007 15:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Klärung des Gesetzinhaltes: Ich hab zwar keine große Ahnung von Politik, aber von Gesetzen schon, bin nämlich bei der Polizei   . Wenn das Gesetz so, wie es abgedruckt wird, umgesetzt wird, heißt das definitiv:
> 
> 1.) Niemand darf in Deutschland mehr Gewaltspiele herstellen (wie z.B. Crytek oder ) oder verkaufen (wie z.B. Okaysoft oder auch Amazon, selbst EBay ist betroffen, auch Discounter wie MediaMarkt).
> 2.) Niemand - auch kein Erwachsener - darf solche Spiele aus dem Ausland nach Deutschland einführen, auch nicht über Internetbestellungen bei ausländischen Händlern.
> ...



so schauts nämlich aus    ist echt traurig was die vorhaben aber ich würde sagen : kommt dieses gesetz wirklich dann gibt e snur eines SELBSTANZEIGE ! und zwar alle und das massenhaft ! die Polizei MUSS ermitteln wenn also ALLE Gamer sich an einem Montag zur örtlichen Polizeistation in ihrem Dorf/Stadt auf den weg machen um sich selbst anzuzeigen dann wäre für mehrere wochen die Polizei faktisch lahmgelegt und naja wenn dann andere Verbrecher böse dinge tun ist das nicht unsere Schuld würde ich sagen wir sind nur gesetzestreue Bundesbürger  

ach ja und natürlich dann ALLE ab in den nächsten schützenverein und gleich nen Waffenschein beantragen


----------



## Erzwo (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

wo sind die Juristen unter uns Spielern?

Und nun zum Thema  , 
Kann wer mal einen vernünftig aufgesetzten Brief erstellen, den man dann an die entsprechenden Mitglieder des Bundesrates seines Bundeslandes schicken kann.
Inhalt könte sein:
1. Kriminalisierung einer ganzen Bevölkerungsgruppe
2. Verlust von Millionen von Steuereinnahmen, weil wenigstens ein ganzer Industriezweig in den Ruin getrieben wird. (Höhere Ausgaben für Arbeitslosengeld, weil zig Tausende Arbeitslose mehr, höhere Ausgaben für den Strafvollzug, weil MILLIONEN von Straftätern mehr, usw.)

Ok, da kann sicherlich noch mehr rein, aber das fällt mir grad mal eben so ein.


----------



## tarantino666 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				ottonormalverbrauch am 12.02.2007 10:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne Frage:
> Also mich als Volljährigen betrifft ja der Jugendschutz weniger, aber kann ich mir dann in Zukunft die Spiele noch über Amazon oder so kaufen...
> Ich mein wenn der Vertrieb und die Herstellung verboten sind, dann wäre ja jeder Verkauf ein Verbrechen, aber in dem Gesetz steht ja dass es eine "Verbesserung des Jugendschutzgesetzes" wäre. (Bitte darüber keine Grundsatzdiskussion anfangen).
> Die Sache die ich halt sehe ist:
> Wenn es verboten sein sollte, wäre das ja Zensur und zwar willkürliche, wenn es nur für Jugendliche wäre dann wär es ne Sache des JuSchG.



Falsch auch dich als Volljährigen betrifft die Regelung! Bayern ist der Meinung das sogenannte Killerspiele auch Erwachsenen nicht zugänglich gemacht werden dürfen. Da die Herstellung, die Bewerbung, der Verkauf an sich, das Importieren usw. verboten wäre könntest Du also weder über Amazon, noch über irgendwelche Importhändler derartige Spiele beziehen. Darüber hinaus werden Ausrichter von LAN-Veranstaltungen (welche solche Spiele zugänglich machen) mit Freiheitsbußen bis zu 5000 EUR belegt und auch Teilnehmer solcher Turniere würde unter Umständen eine Ordnungsbuße drohen, wenn auch nicht in der Höhe. Der Witz an der Sache ist, dass niemand konkret definiert hat was Killerspiele sind. Auch ein Command and Conquer kann als Killerspiel ausgelegt werden.  Der Begriff ist also äußerst schwammig. Wie aber die meisten hier schon richtig festgestellt haben ist dieser Gesetzesentwurf mehrfach verfassungswidrig. Zum einen stellt die ganze Angelegenheit in derartigem Maße eine Zensur da und die ist in Deutschland zum Glück verboten. Zum anderen widerspricht der Gesetzesentwurf Art. 2 Abs. 1 des Grundgesetzes, aber das wissen die Herren Politiker wohl besser als ich. Nebenbei ist es fraglich inwieweit solch ein Gesetz nicht auch gegen Europarecht verstoßen würde, schließlich hat der europäische Gerichtshof schon ein vergleichbares Gesetz (in Schweden) abgeschafft. Also abwarten und Tee trinken, hier versuchen sich wieder mal nur ein paar Populärpolitiker wichtig zu machen.


----------



## ottonormalverbrauch (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Och verdammt, da wollte ich schon auf die Straße gehen ne Verfassung verbrennen und Autos in Brand stecken... schade, wird wieder nichts draus...   
Naja, kann man nichts machen.
Ich hatte mir das Gesetz auch schon einmal durchgelesen, aber irgendwie kam da für mich nichts dabei raus, da der vierte Absatz irgendwie zusammen mit den ersten drei keinen Sinn ergeben hat.
Ach ja... vertraue nie in Politiker, die haben die unangenehme Eigenschaft zu glauben, dass ihre Meinung die einzig wahre ist, andererseits: Das Problem Stoiber wird sich ja bald verabschieden und die Spieleproduzenten werden 100%ig ne Klage vor dem Verfassungsgericht machen, sollte so ein Gesetz wirklich durchkommen...


----------



## abi70 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Bis Punkt 3 hast du recht.  Allderdings dürftest du schon noch Spiele wie Gotcha veranstalten. Denn laut Überschrift handelt es sich "nur" um "Virtuelle Killerspiele". Und die Überschrift ist bei der Auslegung von Gesetzen genauso zu beachten. Zum anderen geht es nicht um Gewalthandlungen allgemein, sondern um "grausame oder sonst unmenschliche Gewalttätigkeiten gegen Menschen oder menschenähnliche Wesen". D.h. Gewalt wäre nicht per se ausgeschlossen. Ein Pirates! wäre z.B. ein Spiel was damit nicht verboten würde. Denn was genau nun grausam und unmenschlich i.S. dieses Paragraphen ist wird sich wohl erst nach ein bis zwei Jahren in der rechtsprechung herausstellen. Und Tiere wie du sagst sind davon erst recht nicht betroffen.

Nicht das hier irgendjemand denkt ich wäre für so ein Gesetz im Gegenteil, ich wollte nur mal einige Dinge klarstellen.  [/quote]

Und genau hier irrst du dich... lies mal den gesamten Text des Schreibens von Stoiber durch (Link steht auf der PCGames-Seite). Dort wird ausdrücklich auch auf Gotcha und Laserdrome und ähnliches eingegangen, es wird zwar nicht zur Straftat, aber zur Ordnungswidrigkeit - selbst die Teilnahme - führt zu Bußgeldern bis 100000 Euro - wer wird das schon mitmachen....
Ebenso steht da klar drin, daß die "Möglichkeit" zu Gewalthandlungen ausreicht, auch gegen Tiere. Das eine genaue Klärung, wo die Grenzen sind, erst gerichtlich erfolgen muß, stimmt sicher, ebenso, daß das wahrscheinlich bei der Schnelligkeit deutscher Gerichte mehrere Jahre dauert... aber solange könnte dein Computer samt deiner Spielesammlung in der Asservatenkammer der Staatsanwaltschaft verstauben. Und nach 2-3 Jahren können die den Rechner dann auch gleich ins Museum stellen...


----------



## BCD (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 11.02.2007 16:54 schrieb:
			
		

> BitByter am 11.02.2007 16:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




moin,

ich bin erst auf seite 7 der kommentare angelangt, aber deine kommentare zum thema sind lustig! ...und ich kann nicht umhin, selber was mitzuteilen!

in deiner welt, moecht ich nicht leben!

wenn du keine computerspiele magst, dann lass es halt sein!  die diskussion mit dem "gewalt-potential" der spiele gibt´s schon seit ich denken kann. die zensur von spielen auch! die gab´s schon frueher (C 64, Atari2600...usw.), auch da gab´s indizierte spiele, und als jugendlicher/kind konnte man sich das zeug besorgen. das ganze zu "kriminalisieren"zu wollen, ist ein guter scherz! 

wenn du diesen eingriff fuer richtig haeltst, bitte!

ich warte noch drauf, bis das rauchen (tabak) in der eigenen wohnung verboten wird! (schutz der eigenen gesundheit und der gemeinschaft vor den folgen/kosten im falle von lungenkrebs) das man so etwas durchsetzten kann wurde ja mit anderen kulturpflanzen schon bewiesen.

wie du siehst, kann man mit dem "schutz" vor "irgendwas/irgendjemand" ne menge bloedsinn machen! 
nur haben ca. 75% der leute hier in diesem beitrag, komischerweise, etwas gegen den verlust von individuellen rechten! 
 ich auch!!! 

ich hoffe mal, du bist mitglied der JU (junge union, jugendorganisation der CSU  - info fuer die "nicht-bayern"   )

denn dann waere deine haltung und deine argumente - in gewisser weise- verstaendlich!

...wenn nicht, dann solltest du dem rat eines anderen beitragschreibers folgen und lies mal "1984" 

gruesse,

bcd


----------



## BCD (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Takeoff am 11.02.2007 16:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich dabei immernoch nicht verstehe: Sie verbieten es einem erwachsenen Menschen, Ein virtuelles Spiel zu spielen, bei dem es um Waffen geht, verlangen aber noch immer, dass jeder Mann mit Vollendung des 18. Lebensjahres per Wehrpflicht zum MILITÄRDIENST gezogen wird, wo ihm beigebracht wird WIE MAN WIRKLICH TAKTISCH MIT SCHARFEN WAFFEN EINEN MENSCHEN TÖTET!




moin,

na verlangen tun sie´s ja nimmer! nur noch wuenschen!  

ich hab den dienst verweigert und bin begeisterter shooter-spieler! ich mochte in dem alter, als ich zu BW sollte, auch Kriegs-Simulationen gerne! (F-16-Falcon auf dem Amiga 500 z.b.) bedeutete aber nicht, dass ich selber in nen jet steige und die naechste "runway" bombadiere. 

heute, nach abi, studium, doktorarbeit....usw....warte ich gespannt auf spiele wie STALKER, Crysis..usw....!!!

werd mir wohl ´ne schoene JVA-suchen muessen!???! 

immer wieder lustig, was den leuten alles einfaellt!!!

gruesse,

bcd


----------



## El-Gandalfo (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				BCD am 12.02.2007 12:46 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hoffe mal, du bist mitglied der JU (junge union, jugendorganisation der CSU  - info fuer die "nicht-bayern"   )
> 
> denn dann waere deine haltung und deine argumente - in gewisser weise- verstaendlich!



nur so zur info: Die JU ist von der CDU nicht CSU!!!
Ich weiß das, weil ich selber drin bin - so ein kleiner ortsverband nur, aber wir versuchen wenigstens was zu tun!!!
wir sind vllt nur vier leute zur zeit, aber wir haben schon vorher über ein verbot diskutiert und uns dagegen entschieden. dauert eben nur bis so etwas weiter oben ankommt


----------



## Syxxpacc (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Ich als mündiger, nicht amoklaufender Durchschnittsbürger (spiele seit dem 14. Lebensjahr Shooter) mit Frau, Kindern, Hund und Haus werde auf diese perverse Art und Weise bevormundet, aber meine Kinder (beide unter 10) haben die Möglichkeit, sich nachmittags die Nachrichten anzusehen, in denen wieder mal eine Autobombe in Nah-Ost etliche Menschen in den Tod gerissen hat und Blut und Körperteile die Straßen und Fassaden schmücken. Nach diesem informativen Bericht schalten sie dann weiter und schauen mal bei einer der Talkshows vorbei, in der Kinderschänder klagen: " ... Hilfe, mein P.... ist zu klein ..." 

Das alles ist natürlich nicht jugendgefährdend sondern rein informativ ... 

Es ist schon traurig, dass diese planlosen Volksverdreher, äähh -vertreter, über Dinge urteilen und entscheiden, wo doch fast ausnahmslos keiner von ihnen in der Lage ist, einen PC unfallfrei einzuschalten. Und solche Helden wollen uns vor den "neuen Medien" schützen???? 
Was kommt als nächstes??

" Juli 2011: " ... nachdem zwei jugendliche gestern mittag ins Hintertüpfinger Altershem eingedrungen sind und dort 57 Rentner auf brutalste Art und Weise ermordert hatten, und sich dann anschliessend selbst mit einem rostigen Teelöffel das Leben nahmen, konnten Fahnder bei den Hausdurchsuchungen mehrere Romane des kontroversen Schriftstellers Dan Brown (u.a. Illuminati, Das Sakrileg) sicherstellen. Die Bundesregierung verabschiedete heute in einer Eilsitzung ein Gesetz, dass den Besitz, Vertrieb und Konsum von jeglichen Büchern mit gewalttätigem Inhalt unter Strafe stellt. Dan Brown wurde über Interpol zur Fahndung ausgerufen und konnte an der Grenze nach Usbekistan auf einem Gemüse-Laster festgenommen werden ...."

Schöne neue Welt .... Welcome Big Brother ...


----------



## Bonkic (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				El-Gandalfo am 12.02.2007 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> wir sind vllt nur vier leute zur zeit, aber wir haben schon vorher über ein verbot diskutiert und uns dagegen entschieden. dauert eben nur bis so etwas weiter oben ankommt



na ja, wenn ihr 4 das entschieden habt isses ja wirklich nur noch `ne frage der zeit, bis die cdu/ csu oberen ihren gesetzesantrag einstampfen.


----------



## TBrain (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				BCD am 12.02.2007 12:55 schrieb:
			
		

> werd mir wohl ´ne schoene JVA-suchen muessen!???!
> 
> immer wieder lustig, was den leuten alles einfaellt!!!


Diese Diskussion neigt dazu von allen Seiten übertrieben zu werden. Es geht hier um um einen §131*a* zu dem auch schon ein §131 existiert. Dieser hat nahezu exakt den gleichen Wortlaut wie der hier jetzt neu vorgeschlagene, nur dass in diesem statt "Spieleprogramme" "Schriften" steht.

Schriften die "unmenschliche Gewalttätigkeiten..." schildern sind schon längst auf die Weise verboten (nebenbei gesagt, ohne dass das "Schriftenverbot" gegen die Verfassung verstößt). Trotzdem gibt es "Schriften" die offenbar Gewalt schildern. Deshalb wäre auch nicht anzunehmen, dass alle Gewaltspiele verboten werden würden, sondern nur extreme Fälle.

Solche extreme Fälle können aber schon längst aufgrund geltender Gesetze "indiziert", "beschlagnahmt" etc. werden. Dieser Gesetzesentwurf ist deshalb absolut nutzlos, bringt nur Verwaltungsaufwand und keine wirklich neue Situation (die auch nicht notwendig ist).

Man kann nur hoffen, dass einige Entscheidungsträger sich dieser Nutzlosigkeit bewusst werden und gegen weitere nutzlose Gesetze stimmen... von dehnen gibt es ohnehin schon genug.

Sollte das tatsächlich durchkommen bestätigt mich das nur in meiner Meinung: "Demokratie funktioniert einfach nicht"


----------



## Worrel (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				SYSTEM am 11.02.2007 13:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem fügt der Gesetzesentwurf an, dass ein Spiel "nicht gerade darauf ausgerichtet sein [muss], den Spieler zu grausamer oder unmenschlicher Gewaltausübung zu veranlassen. Es genügt, wenn es Derartiges ermöglicht." In diesem Absatz klammert der Entwurf die "taktischen und strategischen Überlegungen des Spielers" aus. Diese Fakten stellen "die Tatbestandserfüllung nicht in Frage."


Hmm, dann verbieten wir mal schnell auch noch Papier und Kugelschreiber - schließlich kann man sich damit Skizzen machen und "bestmögliche Wege" planen; als nächstes verbieten wir dann die Herstellung, den Vertrieb und Verkauf von Scheren und Klebern, denn damit könnte man sich ebenso gut ein Modell von potentiellen Amoklaufschauplätzen basteln ...

- und folgende Gegenstände beim Verbieten bitte nicht vergessen:
Pappmachee, Ton, Gips, Holz, Sägen, Pinsel, Spachtelmasse, Farbe, Kartoffelbrei, Löffel, Modelleisenbahnen, Flugzeugsimulationen ...


----------



## Boesor (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				nf1n1ty am 12.02.2007 05:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Da versteht wohl jemand die Problematik nicht
> Sagen wir mal du fährst - wie du gesagt hast - auf die A1. Um 17:20.
> Jetzt pass auf: Um 17:22 wird auf einem einsamen Rastplatz auf der A1 jemand erstochen. Komisch! Was machst du um 17:20 auf der A1?! Warst du da um jemanden auf dem Rastplatz zu erstechen?! Nein? Dann leg bitte erstmal die Beweise vor. Wer hat dich denn gesehen? Nur die Kamera, die gesehen hat, dass du auf die A1 gefahren bist.
> Auch wenn sowas jetzt auch leicht skurril klingen mag: denk die Sache mal weiter



Also gehst du davon aus das sofort sämtliche Grundsätze unseres Rechtsstaates über Bord geworfen werden, so z.B. Jeder ist unschuldig bis ihm seine Schuld bewiesen worden ist.
wie kommt man jetzt wieder auf sowas?


----------



## El-Gandalfo (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Bonkic am 12.02.2007 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> El-Gandalfo am 12.02.2007 13:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich verfolge das thema jetzt schon was länger und habe viele Argument und Bedenken der Leser in Diskussionen eingebracht, aber wir vier müssen damit auch erstmal die nächsthöheren(Stadt) überzeugen. die dann wieder eine etage höher usw.

wenn sich mehr leute ein wenig engagieren würden könnte man vllt eher was erreichen.


----------



## Bonkic (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TBrain am 12.02.2007 13:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte das tatsächlich durchkommen bestätigt mich das nur in meiner Meinung: "Demokratie funktioniert einfach nicht"




versteh ich nicht.
was meinst du wie eine volksabstimmung über ein ´killerspiele`verbot ausgehen würde ? und demokratischer ginge es wohl kaum . 

ich tippe auf eine 2/ 3 mehrheit _für_ ein verbot.
wäre das erstrebenswert, ich denke nicht.


----------



## Boesor (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				BCD am 12.02.2007 12:46 schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> 
> ich bin erst auf seite 7 der kommentare angelangt, aber deine kommentare zum thema sind lustig! ...und ich kann nicht umhin, selber was mitzuteilen!
> 
> ...



Das ist doch mal n schönes Beispiel für "gelesen, aber nichts verstanden."
Ich äußere mich in keinster Weise über dieses Gesetz und BF 2142 macht mir auch noch Spass!


> ich warte noch drauf, bis das rauchen (tabak) in der eigenen wohnung verboten wird! (schutz der eigenen gesundheit und der gemeinschaft vor den folgen/kosten im falle von lungenkrebs) das man so etwas durchsetzten kann wurde ja mit anderen kulturpflanzen schon bewiesen.



Das ist schön, hat aber mit der überwachungsgeschichte auch nichts zu tun



> wie du siehst, kann man mit dem "schutz" vor "irgendwas/irgendjemand" ne menge bloedsinn machen!



Ich behaupte sogar man kann mit allem ne Menge Blödsinn machen, aber die Frage ist ja ob das auch gemacht wird


> nur haben ca. 75% der leute hier in diesem beitrag, komischerweise, etwas gegen den verlust von individuellen rechten!



Klar, wer nicht, nur ist die Frage ob meine Rechte beschnitten werden indem ich auf der Autobahn von ner Mautstelle fotografiert werde.



> ich hoffe mal, du bist mitglied der JU (junge union, jugendorganisation der CSU  - info fuer die "nicht-bayern"   )



Mir wurde schon unterstellt das ich bei EA, bei Sunflowers, bei der GEZ und was weiß ich wo arbeite. N bischen viel für einen Menschen....



> denn dann waere deine haltung und deine argumente - in gewisser weise- verstaendlich!



Mann kann ja auch einer Idee Vorteile abgewinnen ohne sofort in einem Verein, Unternehmen etc tätig zu sein.



> ...wenn nicht, dann solltest du dem rat eines anderen beitragschreibers folgen und lies mal "1984"



Hab ich schon gelesen, meiner bescheidenen meinung nach haben die Leute die Deutschland auf dem Weg in so ein System sehen jeglichen Bezug zur Realität verloren!



> gruesse,



Auch so

bcd [/quote]


----------



## TBrain (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Bonkic am 12.02.2007 13:53 schrieb:
			
		

> versteh ich nicht.
> was meinst du wie eine volksabstimmung über ein ´killerspiele`verbot ausgehen würde ? und demokratischer ginge es wohl kaum .
> 
> ich tippe auf eine 2/ 3 mehrheit _für_ ein verbot.
> wäre das erstrebenswert, ich denke nicht.



Deshalb sage ich ja: "Demokratie funktioniert einfach nicht"

Viele Menschen sind einfach Regelfetischisten, die alles (und möglichst jeden Einzelfall) irgendwo in Gesetzesform gegossen sehen wollen.

Dabei stellt sich niemand die Frage ob das alles überhaupt sinnvoll ist (Was es in diesem Fall ja nicht wäre, da keine wirklich neue Situation geschaffen werden würde). Würde das Gesetz so durch kommen ist das imo Ausdruck dafür, dass die Demokratie durch das Schaffen neuer (sinnloser) Regeln versucht ihre eigene Daseinsberechtigung zu liefern. Andersfalls könnte man ja auf die Idee kommen man bräuchte diesen riesigen Entscheidungsapparat gar nicht. Abgeordnete versuchen ständig ihre Position selbst zu rechtfertigen um ja nicht als sinnlos dazustehen. Da geht es eben nach dem Motto: lieber einen sinnlosen Vorschlag als überhaupt keinen. Vernünftig ist das Ganze jedoch nicht.


----------



## TBBPutzer (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Havena am 11.02.2007 21:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Gesetzesentwurf an den Bundesrat (und nicht Bundestag, wie hier auch schon geschrieben worden ist) wird selbst diesen wohl so nicht passieren. Schon haben einige Bundesländer Widerstand dagegen angekündigt. In dieser Form wird das Ganze also wohl kaum Bestand haben.


Das ist leider falsch. Hier geht es unter anderm um den Bereich des Strafrechts. Dieser Bereich gehört zu konkurrierenden Gesetzgebungskompetenz von Bund und Ländern. In diesem Bereich dürfen die Länder über den Bundesrat zwar Gesetzesinitiativen starten, die Entscheidung über das Gesetz fällt aber letztendlich im Bundestag. Da können die Bundesländer nicht viel verhindern. Für verfassungsrechtlich interessierte steht das hier:
http://bundesrecht.juris.de/gg/art_74.html
http://bundesrecht.juris.de/gg/art_76.html
http://bundesrecht.juris.de/gg/art_77.html



			
				TBrain am 12.02.2007 13:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Schriften die "unmenschliche Gewalttätigkeiten..." schildern sind schon längst auf die Weise verboten (nebenbei gesagt, ohne dass das "Schriftenverbot" gegen die Verfassung verstößt). Trotzdem gibt es "Schriften" die offenbar Gewalt schildern. Deshalb wäre auch nicht anzunehmen, dass alle Gewaltspiele verboten werden würden, sondern nur extreme Fälle.


Auch das ist falsch. Für den § 131 StGB in seiner jetzigen Form mag das noch stimmen. Für seine in dem Gesetzesentwurf geplante neue Version stimmt das leider nicht mehr. Von einer Beschränkung auf "extreme Fällen" habe ich im Gesetzesentwurf nichts finden können.


----------



## TBrain (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TBBPutzer am 12.02.2007 14:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch das ist falsch. Für den § 131 StGB in seiner jetzigen Form mag das noch stimmen. Für seine in dem Gesetzesentwurf geplante neue Version stimmt das leider nicht mehr. Von einer Beschränkung auf "extreme Fällen" habe ich im Gesetzesentwurf nichts finden können.



§ 131 StGB:


> (1) Wer Schriften (§ 11 Abs. 3), *die grausame oder sonst unmenschliche Gewalttätigkeiten gegen Menschen oder menschenähnliche Wesen* in einer Art schildern, die eine Verherrlichung oder Verharmlosung solcher Gewalttätigkeiten ausdrückt oder die das Grausame oder Unmenschliche des Vorgangs in einer die Menschenwürde verletzenden Weise darstellt, ...



vorgeschlagener § 131a StGB:


> Mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu einem Jahr oder mit Geldstrafe wird bestraft, wer Spielprogramme, die *grausame oder sonst unmenschliche Gewalttätigkeiten gegen Menschen oder menschenähnliche Wesen* darstellen und dem Spieler die Beteiligung an dargestellten Gewalttätigkeiten solcher Art ermöglichen, ...



Die relevante Formulierung ist exakt die gleiche. Woher nimmst du die Annahme dass das Wort "grausam" bei "Spielprogrammen" härter ausgelegt werden würde als bei "Schriften"?


----------



## TBBPutzer (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TBrain am 12.02.2007 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Die relevante Formulierung ist exakt die gleiche. Woher nimmst du die Annahme dass das Wort "grausam" bei "Spielprogrammen" härter ausgelegt werden würde als bei "Schriften"?


Daher. Bei Schriften gibt es keine Interaktivität wie bei Computerspielen. Deshalb sind diese ja auch angeblich besonders gefährlich ...    



			
				Gesetzesentwurf § 131a StGB schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu einem Jahr oder mit Geldstrafe wird bestraft, wer Spielprogramme, die grausame oder sonst unmenschliche Gewalttätigkeiten gegen Menschen oder menschenähnliche Wesen darstellen *und dem Spieler die Beteiligung an dargestellten Gewalttätigkeiten solcher Art ermöglichen, ... *


----------



## Brat_Maxe (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TBrain am 12.02.2007 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> § 131 StGB:
> 
> 
> > (1) Wer Schriften (§ 11 Abs. 3), *die grausame oder sonst unmenschliche Gewalttätigkeiten gegen Menschen oder menschenähnliche Wesen* in einer Art schildern, die eine _Verherrlichung oder Verharmlosung_ solcher Gewalttätigkeiten ausdrückt oder die das Grausame oder Unmenschliche des Vorgangs in einer die Menschenwürde verletzenden Weise darstellt, ...
> ...



Ich schätze mal, dass liegt daran, dass in diesem Gesetzesentwurf die schiere Darstellung von Gewalt schon ein Tatbestand ist, im alten §131 aber erst eine verherrlichende/verharmlosende Art der Darstellung Konsequenzen hat.


----------



## chj (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TBrain am 12.02.2007 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Die relevante Formulierung ist exakt die gleiche. Woher nimmst du die Annahme dass das Wort "grausam" bei "Spielprogrammen" härter ausgelegt werden würde als bei "Schriften"?



Weil es Bayern so will.  Der neue 131a macht keinen Sinn, wenn deswegen keine Verbote erfolgen. 
Kann auch sein, dass nach den "bajuwarischen" Regeln des Jugendschutzes künftig mehr Pixelblut tunlichst automatisch grausam bedeutet.  Wenn das Heilige Offizium der obersten Jugendschutzbehörden dann festlegt, dass ein Spiel grausam ist ( aus welchen absurden Gründen auch immer sie auf den Trichter kommen mögen), ist der Weg frei für Maßnahmen nach 131a.


----------



## outoforder (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				abi70 am 11.02.2007 15:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Klärung des Gesetzinhaltes: Ich hab zwar keine große Ahnung von Politik, aber von Gesetzen schon, bin nämlich bei der Polizei   . Wenn das Gesetz so, wie es abgedruckt wird, umgesetzt wird, heißt das definitiv:
> 
> 1.) Niemand darf in Deutschland mehr Gewaltspiele herstellen (wie z.B. Crytek oder ) oder verkaufen (wie z.B. Okaysoft oder auch Amazon, selbst EBay ist betroffen, auch Discounter wie MediaMarkt).
> 2.) Niemand - auch kein Erwachsener - darf solche Spiele aus dem Ausland nach Deutschland einführen, auch nicht über Internetbestellungen bei ausländischen Händlern.
> ...



Da wurde wohl was vergessen:

9) Alle Polizisten und Soldaten werden abgeschafft, da die Ausbildung und Ausübung derartiger Berufe hervorragende Möglichkeiten für Irre bietet  Waffen- und Mordkunst zu praktizieren und sich äußerst gezielt auf Amokläufe vorzubereiten.

10) Politker werden verboten, da ihr Geschwafel im höchsten Maße dazu beiträgt, Menschen zum Amoklaufen zu bewegen. (Hab das Reichstagsgebäude schon mal mit dem Editor nachgebaut, wer mag, jeden Dienstag finden Onlinetrainingssessions statt   )


----------



## TBBPutzer (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				chj am 12.02.2007 15:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Weil es Bayern so will. ;


Die Lage ist zwar ernst, aber so schlimm hoffentlich noch nicht ...


----------



## oceano (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Ich gebe zu, es ist leicht und auch verlockend sich in einem Spiele-Forum, in dem man zumeist davon ausgehen kann, dass viele User noch nicht volljährig sind, wahrscheinlich noch im Hotel Mama wohnen und noch nie eigenes Geld verdient haben, demnach auch noch nie Steuern zahlten und sich dementsprechend wohlmöglich selten mit Politik beschäftigten, sich über selbige lustig zu machen, wenn sie sich über einen solchen Gesetzesentwurf echauffieren, da es den Anschein hat sie sähen lediglich ihr schönes Hobby in Gefahr...
Gut, wer Spass dran hat...?

Ich denke aber es haben hier genügend Leute deutlich genug klar gemacht, dass es ihnen nicht ausschliesslich um dieses immer mehr Gestalt annehmende Verbot geht. Und dem schliesse ich mich vollkommen an.
Ohne jetzt auf die Erfolgswahrscheinlichkeit dieses  Pamphlets einzugehen, ist es dennoch ein kleiner Mosaikstein im grossen Paket der immer fortschreitenden Kriminalisierung von unbescholtenen Bürgern, der immer weiterreichenden Aberkennung ihrer Mündigkeit, der Zensur und der totalen Überwachung, die man hinter fadenscheinigen Begründungen der Sicherheit zu rechtfertigen versucht.

Und wieso sollte es übertrieben sein, wenn man hier auf George Orwells dystopischen Roman '1984' verweist? 
Niemand behauptet die gegenwärtige Regierung hätte die böswillige Intention einen Überwachungsstaat zu konstruieren und seine grotesk legalisierten Werkzeuge willkürlich zu missbrauchen. Aber der Protest richtet sich daran, dass hier Strukturen geschaffen werden, die dazu geeignet sind missbraucht zu werden. Und sind sie einmal da, wird man sie nur schwer wieder los. Wer kann denn garantieren, dass es nicht in Zukunft Persönlichkeiten geben wird, die diese missbrauchen? Zumindest die Geschichte gibt uns eine sehr gute Antwort darauf: sind die Machtinstrumente da, so wird auch auf ihnen gespielt!

Aber immer wieder interessant zu lesen, wie unwichtig einigen Leuten ihre Freiheit ist. Besonders amüsant der oft kopierte, aber niemals intelligenter werdende Ausspruch: "ich hab nichts gegen Überwachung, weil ich hab ja nichts zu verbergen". Wie wärs mal damit: "Ich habe nichts zu verbergen, also muss ich nicht (und will ich nicht) überwacht werden"?
Aber sind ja nur  so kleine lapidare Grundsätze, die sich andere Menschen, an anderen Orten oder zu anderen Zeiten teuer erkauft haben. Eine Schande wie leichtfertig mache Zeitgenossen heute damit umgehen........


Übrigens, jaja, ich weiss, starker Tobak dafür, dass es hier "nur" um ein Verbot von Killerspielen geht, aber ich verweise damit gern nochmal auf den zweiten Absatz. 
Davon ab ist es doch nur zu begrüssen, wenn hier junge Leute politisiert werden, und sei es auch aufgrund ihres Hobbys. Wichtig ist allein, dass man sich seiner demokratischen Rechte besinnt und diese auch benutzt. Sowohl in Bundestags- als auch Landtagswahlen. Soll jetzt nicht heissen, dass das Killerspiel-Verbot bei der Entscheidung an der Wahlurne zum bestimmenden Kriterium werden sollte


----------



## anticensor (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				anticensor am 11.02.2007 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 11.02.2007 14:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mein Tip!!!  siehe Internetseite:
http://www.medienzensur.de/cgi-bin/news/link.pl?364
oder
http://www.medialog-ev.de/


----------



## LPSoldier09 (12. Februar 2007)

*Killerspiele*

Also wenn ihr mich fragt is das alles schmarn und gehört eig in die Mülltonne als zum Bundesrat. Mal sehn was se am 16. Februar entscheiden oder machen werden. Ich bezweifle es ehr das se sowas irgendwann durchsetzen werden können. Denn Game-Designer sind keine Geldfälscher oder Pädophile Kinderpornoregisseure oder so. 
Für manche menschen, vor allem für ältere Leute, sind solche Spiele sicherlich geschmacklos und wiederlich und leider werden sie auch durch die Bild und so dazu bekräftigt dass diese auch noch gewalt fördern und wir gamer kranke menschen sind. Traurig  
Aber wenn man mal seine Eltern oder Großelter mal zeigt das es Spass macht und wir keine Attentate damit planen sondern spielen werden sie sicherlich sagen:"Okay, diese Spiele sind geschmacklos und wiederlich aber bestimmt nicht gewaltfördernd."
Ihr könnt sie auch gleich mal dran lassen. bringt bestimmt was.
Bisher sind ja 60% der Deutsche für ein verbot von Killerspielen. Aber wenn man denen mal zeigt worum es überhaupt geht werden sie sicherlich was andres sagen. Die PCGames könnte ja auch mal herrn Beckstein zu einem Sneak Peak einladen oder andere Leute.
Naja mal sehn was passiert. solang zock ich mal en bissl Bf2!


----------



## dust2145 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Ein fettes *OH MEIN GOTT* ok kein Problem keine Panik. Einfach Freunde im Ausland haben! Die schicken dir das per Post 

Es wird eh kommen damals bei Harz 4 haben alle geschreit nichts ist passiert es kam (halt schlecht wenn die Demokratie nicht mehr existiert).

Das sind die dümmsten Politiker der Menschheitsgeschichte ich hoffe das deren Dummheit irgendwann so wehtut das sie Amoklaufen   . Petri Hartz ist auch ein Verbrecher warum sollen die anderen keine sein! 

Die machen es noch soweit das dem Volk der kragen platzt und wir französische Verhältnisse bekommen. Massendemos etc.

Man kann sich nun mal nur noch lustig über die ganze Sache machen. 

Ich spiel jetzt mit genuss Counterstrike 

In diesem Sinne

Have fun


----------



## Occulator (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

So wie das dasteht, ist die reine Entwicklung von Spielen in denen Menschen mit einem gewissen Grad an Gewalt verletzt werden (und das passiert in jedem Genre!) * illegal, ohne dass es etwas mit Minderjährigen zu tun haben muss *!

Sry Leute aber das ist Zensur und nicht Jugendschutz   

Vielleicht geht nur der Sinn verloren, durch die gekürzte Fassung aber wenn man ne Straftat begeht nur weil man solche "Spielprogramme" (LOL das Wort OMFG)

verbreitet, öffentlich zugänglich macht, einer Person unter achtzehn Jahren anbietet, herstellt, bezieht, liefert, vorrätig hält, anbietet, ankündigt, anpreist, ...

D.h.: Wenn ich meinem kleinen Bruder Gothic 3 kaufe, werden Folgende Personen/Mitarbeiter ein Jahr eingesperrt:
*JoWooD*, *Piranha Bytes* und *Deep Silver* - von denen is das Spiel ja
*DLH*, *MediaMarkt* und das kleine *Postamt um die Ecke* - die bieten das Spiel an, halten es Vorrätig und machen es öffentlich zugänglich
und schließlich noch *ich*, weil ich es mit Lobeshymnen anpreise um es schließlich meinem unter 18 Jahre alten Bruder anbiete.

Was lernen wir daraus? *Deutschlands Jugendschutzgesetz ist ziemlich scheiße Formuliert!*


----------



## Succer (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Keine Ahnung, ob schon gepostet, aber hier gibt es was interessantes zum Thema zu lesen!


----------



## anticensor (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				dust2145 am 12.02.2007 17:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein fettes *OH MEIN GOTT* ok kein Problem keine Panik. Einfach Freunde im Ausland haben! Die schicken dir das per Post
> 
> Es wird eh kommen damals bei Harz 4 haben alle geschreit nichts ist passiert es kam (halt schlecht wenn die Demokratie nicht mehr existiert).
> 
> ...



Ich zocke ruhig weiterhin, denn 
Gesetz vollkommen rechtswidrig ist!
Ruhig cool und  Tee ruhig trinken....  

siehe Internetseite: 
http://www.heise.de/tp/r4/artikel/24/24620/1.html


----------



## Bonkic (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				abi70 am 11.02.2007 15:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das Gesetz so, wie es abgedruckt wird, umgesetzt wird, heißt das definitiv:



mit worten wie "definitiv" wäre ich bei einer solchen materie äusserst vorsichtig. 




> 2.) Niemand - auch kein Erwachsener - darf solche Spiele aus dem Ausland nach Deutschland einführen, auch nicht über Internetbestellungen bei ausländischen Händlern.



das seh ich ganz anders, wo meinst du das rauslesen zu können ?




> 6.) Da es bereits ausreicht, das auch nur die Möglichkeit einer Gewalthandlung gegen Menschen oder menschenähnliche Wesen (!) und Tiere besteht, wären auch Titel betroffen wie z.B.:
> Civilization, Titan Quest, WoW,  Pirates!, Silent Hunter, Hellgate:London, Die Siedler, Anno,  ... und so weiter. Selbst SimCity oder Die Sims wären nicht sicher. Moorhuhn übrigens auch nicht.



das ist natürlich albern.


auch die anderen punkte sind - für meine begriffe - teilweise äusserst strittig und kaum so aus dem stehgreif zu entscheiden. 

das natürlich alles unter der prämisse, dass dieses gesetz genauso zustande kommt, was ich (vor allem im falle des § 118 a owig) für ausgeschlossen halte.


----------



## mischi007 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Ich weis ja nich ob einigen Politikern einfach nur langweilig ist oder ob die nen Sockenschuss haben, aber ich glaube kaum das sie sich wirklich bewusst sind, dass mit so einem Gesetz, wenn es denn in Kraft treten würde, die Hälfte der Computerspiele Entwickler zu Kriminellen machen würden und genauso einen Großteil der Bevölkerung. 
Ich glaube nich das man das Gewaltproblem lösen kann in dem man eine Wirtschaftsbranche dermaßen schwächt und einen Großteil der Bevölkerung zu Kriminellen macht. Dieser Aktionismus ist totaler Schwachsinn.
Man sollte zwar darauf achten, dass Jugendliche möglichst nicht an für sie ungeeignete Spiele herankommen, aber das sollte man über andere Wege versuchen und nicht durch solche übertriebenen Gesetze.


----------



## TBBPutzer (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Das hier wär dann wohl das Ende aller Gameserver und LAN Partys:



			
				Entwurf zur Änderung des OWiG schrieb:
			
		

> Artikel 2
> Änderungen des Gesetzes über Ordnungswidrigkeiten
> Nach § 118 des Gesetzes über Ordnungswidrigkeiten in der Fassung der Bekanntmachung vom 19.02.1987 (BGBl. I S. 602), zuletzt geändert durch ..., wird folgender § 118a eingefügt:
> 
> ...



Na dann müssen wir wohl auf unseren BF1942 und BF2 Servern nur noch reine Messerrunden veranstalten. Verboten sind ja nur virtuelle Tötungshandlungen mit Schusswaffen. Abstechen ist aber ok. Soviel zur handwerklichen Qualität dieses Gesetzesentwurfes. Das ist von vorne bis hinten völliger Murks ...


----------



## Steamhammer (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Masterchief851 am 11.02.2007 20:27 schrieb:
			
		

> "Mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu einem Jahr oder mit Geldstrafe wird bestraft, wer Spielprogramme,
> die grausame oder sonst unmenschliche Gewalttätigkeiten gegen Menschen
> oder menschenähnliche Wesen darstellen und dem Spieler die Beteiligung an dargestellten
> Gewalttätigkeiten solcher Art ermöglichen,
> ...



Von wegen BlödMarkt...will mal sehen wie sie den Puplisher von DEM Spiel hie hinter Gitter bringen wollen
http://www.americasarmy.com/

Da lacht die Welt(leider nicht nur über Herrn Stoiber)


----------



## Sumpfling (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Steamhammer am 12.02.2007 19:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Von wegen BlödMarkt...will mal sehen wie sie den Puplisher von DEM Spiel hie hinter Gitter bringen wollen
> http://www.americasarmy.com/
> 
> Da lacht die Welt(leider nicht nur über Herrn Stoiber)



Pah da gibts nichts zu lachen. Das Lachen wird allen hier noch vergehn wenn die komplette US-Armee geschlossen in deutschen Gefängnissen verschimmelt !!! Somit hätte das Killerspielverbot uns dann sogar dem Weltfrieden ein ganzes Stück näher gebracht 



> Na dann müssen wir wohl auf unseren BF1942 und BF2 Servern nur noch reine Messerrunden veranstalten. Verboten sind ja nur virtuelle Tötungshandlungen mit Schusswaffen. Abstechen ist aber ok. Soviel zur handwerklichen Qualität dieses Gesetzesentwurfes. Das ist von vorne bis hinten völliger Murks ...


Wenn man das Messer wie bei Action Quake / Halflife werfen könnte das wäre das sogar noch durchaus spassig.^^
Aber warum gibt es dann eigentlich eine entschärfte deutsche Fassung von Dark Messiah of Might & Magic ?


----------



## dornado (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Ich muss mich echt beherrschen nicht einfach irgendeinen Scheiss hier hinzuschreiben..... die Leute haben so einen an der Klatsche! Die Welt wäre so gut wenn die Politiker nicht so engstirnig und dickköpfig wären, mal Leuten vom Fach zu hören würden und den Mut zu haben Fehler einzugestehen!

Ich wette wenn ein Politiker mal einen Fehler zugeben würde, würde die Sympathie höher sein als wüsste man nichts von den Fehltritten!

Manchmal komm ich mir hier vor wie im Mittelalter!


----------



## Sumpfling (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				dornado am 12.02.2007 20:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss mich echt beherrschen nicht einfach irgendeinen Scheiss hier hinzuschreiben..... die Leute haben so einen an der Klatsche! Die Welt wäre so gut wenn die Politiker nicht so engstirnig und dickköpfig wären, mal Leuten vom Fach zu hören würden und den Mut zu haben Fehler einzugestehen!
> 
> Ich wette wenn ein Politiker mal einen Fehler zugeben würde, würde die Sympathie höher sein als wüsste man nichts von den Fehltritten!
> 
> Manchmal komm ich mir hier vor wie im Mittelalter!



Es ist ja schließlich nicht Sinn der Politik vernünftige Lösungen für Probleme unter Berücksichtigung aller Fakten zu finden.

Jedes Volk bekommt die Politiker die es verdient hat. Wer die gewählt hat ist selbst schuld und wie wiederwählt noch schuldiger.


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Politiker sind eigentlich garnicht so engstirnig wie du meinst. Es sind im Gegenteil ziemlich abgefeimte Typen.

Stoibi& Co. sind im hinblick auf die kommenden Wahlen im Zugzwang. Also braucht man Wählerstimmen.

In Bayern hat der Schützenverein Tradition. Ergo eine grosse Lobby.
Ebenso haben Fechter oder andere Sportarten eine lange Tradition und die dementsprechende Lobby.

Gamer hingegen sind neu und in der Bevölkerung noch nicht so etabliert, wenn auch die Aktzeptanz wächst.

Durch die  Amokläufe fordert die Bevölkerung aufklärung und irgendjemand Verantwortlichen, also einen Bösewicht.


Die Lösung dieser Gleichung ist recht simpel. Man lässt die Gamer über die Klinge springen und hängt sie als Wurzel allen Übels auf.

Ergo: Die Bevölkerung ist über diese Heldentat beruhigt und wählt diese Politiker wieder.

Beim nächsten Amoklauf wird dann halt etwas anderes geopfert.

Fazit: Wählt jemand anderes.


----------



## Boesor (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				EM_Lord_Vader am 12.02.2007 21:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Politiker sind eigentlich garnicht so engstirnig wie du meinst. Es sind im Gegenteil ziemlich abgefeimte Typen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich hab noch ne weiter Möglichkeit.
Es könnte ja auch sein..........das die das wirklich glauben


----------



## raven131 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Teile von dem was ich jetzt schreibe wurde vllt schon gesagt aber ich möchte mich halt auch nochmal dazu äußern:

Diese Deppen von Politikern:
Sie kriegen nix auf die Reihe
2 Beispiel
-Arbeitslosigkeit
- Finanzen

Und wenn infolge dieser Missstände so ein sozialer Krüppel meint er muss Amok laufen werden nicht die oben genannten Punnkte angegangen, nein man sucht sich Computerspiele als Sündenbock!

Ich will nicht sagen, dass Computerspiele total unschuldig sind, aber sie sind auch nur höchsten der tropfen der das Fass zum überlaufen bringt.

Wenn man solche Pc- Spiele verbietet greift man das Problem nicht an der Wurzel.
Soviel mal von mir!


----------



## TBBPutzer (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 12.02.2007 21:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Es könnte ja auch sein..........das die das wirklich glauben


Das wäre dann wohl die schlimmste aller Möglichkeiten. Ein derartiger Realtätsverlust würde geradezu nach fachmännischer Hilfe schreien ...


----------



## Boesor (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TBBPutzer am 12.02.2007 22:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 12.02.2007 21:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das wird hier so gesehen, woanders vielleicht nicht.
Um mes klar zu sagen: Ich bin gegen das Verbot, aber ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen das nicht jedem die "Killerspiele" geheuer sind.
Und letztlich geklärt ist die Wirkung ja nicht.
Das rechtfertigt zwar meiner Meinung nach kein Verbot, aber wir hier sind ja auch etwas "befangen"


----------



## Abbadon (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Die Einzigen, die überhaupt rumschreien sind ja hauptsächlich die CSU. Und
solange es noch alte Leute in Bayern gibt, wird es auch noch die CSU geben. Und da es in Deutschland immer mehr alte Leute in Zukunft geben wird und Kinder immer Knapper werden, sind die Jungen Leute in der Minderheit und der Konservativen älteren Mehrheit ausgesetzt (Die sich ja zudem alte Tugenden herbeisehnt). Echt man hört nur Bayern, was ist mit den anderen Ländern? Scheinbar haben die in Bezug von Gesetzen nix zu sagen oder wie? Ich seh eine sehr schwarze Zukunft, erst werden es Spiele, dann Filme und dann zuletzt bestimmte Arten von moderner Musik sein, die das Zeitliche segnen müssen.


----------



## Smokediver (12. Februar 2007)

*nur keine Angst*

Wo isn da das Problem? Es wird ein Gesetz geben, und kein Schwein interessiert sich dafür - ist wie mit dem Falschparken. Wenn sie einen erwischen, gibts ne Strafe. Wenn nicht, wen störts dann? Ich wette der Großteil hier läd seine Spiele eh aus dem Netz...

Das einzig lustige ist, dass sie Fechten nicht als etwas ansehen, bei dem es ums Töten geht, sondern um Sport. Wobei Fechten, der älteste Kampfsport in Mitteleuopa sein dürfte den es gibt.


----------



## Bombi69 (13. Februar 2007)

*echt cool*

das mit der zeit welche eine 4 Mann-Entscheidung bis zu eurem obersten Gerichtshof braucht...sehr gelungen. und der messerkampf, könnt mich kringeln. ne mal im ernst. Das was bei euch so abgeht ist echt schwere kost, aber bei uns in österreich wirds auchnicht mehr lange dauern, die nachbarn sind doch eh immer die grössten vorbilder. 

Bei uns in österreich werden schon überlegungen angstellt ob man das rauchen im "eigenen" auto verbietet, hat mit killerspielen zwar nichts zu tun aber zeigt, dass Politiker zu viel zeit mit unsinnigen Gehirnwindungen vertun. 

Des volkes gewählte vertreter sind sie nur solange, solange sie noch nicht gewählt werden, wenns dann soweit ist, kommen sie mir wie die Büchse der pandorra vor.
aber ich muss sagen, dass ich immer wählen gehe und versuche das beste mit meinen möglichkeiten herauszuhaolen, was eigentlich selten von erfolg gekrönt ist (z.B.: abschaffung der studiengebühren, obwohl vorher schon klar war, dass unser jetziger BK, einen wahlspruch ablässt und nun selbstgefällig grinst weil ers geschafft hat), hinterher gibts immer was zu nörgeln. man kann nicht mit allem einverstanden sein, der politiker ist nicht du und umgekehrt.

ich bin ich schon für eine sinnvolle alterskontrolle im spielebereich (Studien beweisen keine ergebnisse, sie bestätigen hypothesen oder nicht, das kann sich ändern, wenns den repäsentative studien darüber gibt) und meine meinung ist, dass es durchaus "labile" Perönlichkeiten gibt, die durch "killerspiele" beeinflusst werden. sowas sollte man aber auch mit anderen mitteln abfangen können als gleich so einen gesetzesentwurf aufzusetzen. 

ich bin aber auch für messer- oder schwerterkampf. heutzutage bomben sie alles nieder. was für ehrlose methoden!?!?!?
wär mal ein cooles konzept, ach was red ich....star wars jedi knight... das werd ich mal wieder installieren, da können sie getrost zu mir nachhause kommen und mir zuschauen.

damits nicht zu lang wird: ich spiele zu 95% "Killerspiele" der rest ist nicht erwähnenswert und dennoch kann ich von mir sagen (bis jetzt, was nachher kommt weiss ich nicht, hab noch keine zukunftsvisionen), dass ich verantwortungsvoll damit umgehen kann. hilft mir dann auch nicht mehr.

Schutz ist sinnvoll, solange er nicht den persönlichen Bereich verletzt und menschliche grundrechte wie privatsphäre verletzt.

um ganz zum schluss noch ein bisschen sarkastisch zu sein: *könnt ja sagen, der PAC hat mich angegriffen, ich hab mich ja nur selbst verteidigt, das werd ich ja wohl noch dürfen?!?!?*

viel glück bei euch in deutschland, hoffentlich müsst ihr nicht so heiss essen wies gekocht wird. ansonsten stehen wir eh bald wieder seite an seite mit den gleichen problemen.

mfg
Bombi69


----------



## TBBPutzer (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 12.02.2007 22:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin gegen das Verbot, aber ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen das nicht jedem die "Killerspiele" geheuer sind.


Ja, das kann ich mir auch vorstellen. Aber deshalb fange ich nicht gleich an alles zu verbieten, was mir nicht geheuer ist. Schützenvereine stehen da bei mir ganz oben auf der Liste. Und Stoiber natürlich. Und ganz viele andere Dinge. Wenn ich das alles verbieten würde bliebe nicht mehr viel übrig ...



			
				Boesor am 12.02.2007 22:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Und letztlich geklärt ist die Wirkung ja nicht.


Genau da liegt das Problem. Es gibt keinen nachweisbaren kausalen Zusammenhang zwischen dem Amoklauf von Emsdetten und irgendwelchen "Killerspielen". In diesem Fall hat der Amokläufer seine Beweggründe sogar öffentlich gemacht. Hat das eine Sau interessiert? Nein. Man hat CS bei ihm gefunden. Wahrscheinlich auch Karl May Bücher und die BILD Zeitung. War vielleicht Karl May der Auslöser? Oder die BILD? Oder die Wut auf unfähige Politiker und Lehrer? Danach hat keiner mehr gefragt. 

Mit den "Killerspielen" hatte man sofort den Übeltäter gefunden. Kausalität und wissenschaftliche Nachweise für die Gefährlichkeit solcher Spiele brauchte man (Stoiber, Beckstein usw.) offenbar auch nicht. Auf den Punkt gebracht heißt das:

Stoiber und Co. benutzen einen beliebigen Anlass - hier einen offensichtlich konstruierten Zusammenhang - um unsere Grundrechte und unser Recht auf eigene Gestaltung unserer Freizeit einzuschränken. Das alles unter dem erbärmlich dünnen Deckmäntelchen des Jugendschutzes. Schön das man mit 43 auch noch als Jugendlicher behandelt bzw. staatlich bevormundet wird.

Hurra Deutschland ...


----------



## dromin84 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				abi70 am 11.02.2007 15:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Klärung des Gesetzinhaltes:
> 5.) Zu Klären wäre noch, was mit Gewaltspielen passiert, die man bereits vor Verkündung des Gesetzes besitzt (so wie ich... FarCry, FEAR etc).



Also soweit ich weiß, dürfen neu erlassene Gesetze gar nicht rückwirkend sein, soll heißen, wenn ich etwas tue und es durch ein Gesetz später als rechtswidrig eingestuft wird, kann man mich nicht zur Rechenschafft ziehen, da es ja zum Zeitpunkt, als ich die "Tat" (was es auch immer war) begangen habe, nicht strafbar war. Das bedeutet, rein theoretisch kann man mich nicht daran hindern, mein Doom 3 auch nach dem hoffentlich nie wirksam werdenden Gesetzes-Entwurf zu spielen. Verkaufen dürfte man es dann natürlich nicht mehr.

Sicher bin ich da allerdings nicht. Dennoch empfinde ich diesen Gesetzes-Entwurf als eine Entmündigung, eine Bevormundung, die Aufgrund von derzeit nicht nachgewiesenen Annahmen vorgenommen werden soll. Ich bin gespannt, wie lange es wohl dauert, bis sich im Falle eines in Kraft tretens Leute finden, die wegen der Einschränkung ihrer persönlichen Freiheitsrechte oder Ähnlichem vor das Bundesverfassungsgericht gehen und sich ihr Recht, selbst zu entscheiden, was für sie richtig ist, wieder zurückholen. Mich würde es nicht wundern, wenn sie damit durch kämen. Schließlich sind die vom BVG ja auch nicht in der Lage, die NPD zu verbieten.

Dummerweise kann den verantwortlichen Politikern nicht unbedingt Geldverschwendung vorwerfen. Fakt ist ja, dass man sich offensichtlich genötigt fühlt, in Sachen "Killerspiele" (mein Favorit für das Unwort des Jahres) zu handeln, wobei ein Verbot wahrscheinlich die billigste Alternative ist. 

Insofern liegen meine Hoffnungen ja beim Europäischen Gerichtshof, wenn denen klar wird, dass der gesamten virtuellen Spiele-Branche in Deutschland wettbewerbliche Nachteile im Vergleich zu anderen EU-Ländern, aber auch nicht EU-Ländern entstehen. Dann hätten wir dem Kapitalismus unsere Computerspiele-Freiheit zu verdanken.

In diesem Sinne

MfG nim


----------



## moetown83 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Populismus und Willkür...so schauts aus.Ich lass mich nicht von einem Staat bevormunden,der gleichzeitig junge Leute zum Töten ausbildet (Wehrdienst),diese Doppelmoral lass ich nicht gelten.Btw bin ich älter als 18 und kann dementsprechend tun was ich will,solange ich keine anderen Menschen damit beeinträchtige.......


----------



## SAS12 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Naja fdie Politiker sollten mal Fernsehen, dann shen sie mal wie brutal es da auch zugehn kann, und das schon um 20:15. Nehm wir mal zum beispeil: Band of Brothers:
Als RTL2 das das erste mal zeigte da war es um22:15 und nicht für Zuschauer unter 16 Jahren, jezzt War es um 20:15 und scheinbar ab 12 oder so!!
Muss man das verstehen??????
Was macht der Jugendschutz da eigentlich ????


----------



## Erzwo (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TBBPutzer am 13.02.2007 01:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, das kann ich mir auch vorstellen. Aber deshalb fange ich nicht gleich an alles zu verbieten, was mir nicht geheuer ist. Schützenvereine stehen da bei mir ganz oben auf der Liste.



Was hast du gegen Schützenvereine? Zumal man zwischen 2 arten Schützenvereine unterscheiden sollte.
Da sind zum einen die, die meinen hoch die Tassen und dann 3 - 4 mal im Jahr ein Schützenfest veranstalten, bei denen ich als Sportschütze lieber hinter der Theke in deckung geh.
Und dann sind da noch die Schützenvereine, die das schießen Sportlich sehen.
Die Trainieren dann bis zu 5x die Woche, nur um am Wochenende dann auf Nationalen und INTERNATIONALEN Wettkämpfen Deutschland und ihren VErein vertreten.
Ich schieße jetzt fast 19 Jahre, digitale Spiele spiele ich seit 1984 (C64), bin im Vorstand meines Vereines tätig, mache die Jugendarbeit, kümmere mich um die belange der anderen Schützen und steh mit rat und tat als Trainer zur verfügung.
Und einfach so an unsere Sportgeräte kommt auch keiner ran. selbst die Luftdruckwaffen kann man erst mit 18 kaufen. Um Kleinkaliberwaffen kaufen zu dürfen, braucht man, wenn man diese zu Hause lagern möchte erstmal einen Waffenschrank, daneben noch einen Tresor für die Munition. Dann bekommt man die entsprechende Erlaubnis für den Kauf einer Kleinkaliberwaffe nicht vor 21 und dann auch nur, wenn man eine Sachkunde nachweisen kann, ein psychologisches Gutachten vorlegt, das bescheinigt, das du geeignet bist, usw. Und sobald auch nur irgendwas vorfällt, wie fahren unter Alkoholeinfluß, Diebstahl oder schlimmeres, ist man die Erlaubnis ein Sportgerät zu besitzen los.

Zurück zum Thema.
Hat sich schon jemand gedanken über einen möglichen Brief gemacht, den man den Mitgliedern des Bundesrates seines Bundeslandes in Bezug auf den Gesetzesvorschlag aus dem Lande Bayern schicken kann? *meinen Vorschlag von Seite 17 wieder aufgreif*


----------



## GreenMcFly (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Ja dem stimme ich voll und ganz zu. Erschwerend kommt noch dazu das die komplette Spieleindustrie auf dem Absatz in Deutschland nicht nur Einbusse macht sondern komplett eingestellt werden könnte. Denn nach diesem Gesetzentwurf wäre zum Beispiel die Arbeit von Crytek ( Spieleerwartung Crysis ) hinfällig und strafbar. Da hängt so viel dran es fängt bei den Herstellern und Publishern an, geht über die Serveranbieter und Internetnutzung, Programmierer bis hin zum Anwender bzw. Spieler. Das hätte ungeheure Folgen so das ich schon jetzt ein eventuelles Chaos voraussage. ^^  

Und das alles nur weil man nicht in der Lage ist entsprechend den wirklichen Ursachen auf den Grund zu gehen bzw. diese Probleme zu behandeln.
Meiner Meinung nach ( und vielleicht auch die Anderer ) müste man auch sämtliche Kinofilme und sonstige Unterhalungsmedien mit Gewaltdastellung verhindern und verbieten. ( Siehe aktueller Kinofilm SAW 3 ) So müste mann es handhaben nach der Logik unserer Politiker..........


----------



## DaStash (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				GreenMcFly am 13.02.2007 09:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Das hätte ungeheure Folgen so das ich schon jetzt ein eventuelles Chaos voraussage. ^^




Und ich sage voraus, dass es nicht dazu kommen wird.
Denn bei gründlicher Überlegung, gestütz auf wissenschaftliche Studien und die schon große Abhängigkeit von Arbeitsplätzen, plus dem innovativen Prinzip (was von unserer Regierung ja gewollt wird), wird dieser gesetzes "Entwurf" nicht durchkommen.

Bayern war doch schon immer dafür bekannt (ich meine jetzt damit nur die Politik) ohne nachzudenken mit dem Kopf durch die Wand zu stoßen.


----------



## El-Gandalfo (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Erzwo am 13.02.2007 09:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Was hast du gegen Schützenvereine? Zumal man zwischen 2 arten Schützenvereine unterscheiden sollte.
> Da sind zum einen die, die meinen hoch die Tassen und dann 3 - 4 mal im Jahr ein Schützenfest veranstalten, bei denen ich als Sportschütze lieber hinter der Theke in deckung geh.
> Und dann sind da noch die Schützenvereine, die das schießen Sportlich sehen.
> Die Trainieren dann bis zu 5x die Woche, nur um am Wochenende dann auf Nationalen und INTERNATIONALEN Wettkämpfen Deutschland und ihren VErein vertreten.



also genaugenommen sind es ja drei arten schützenvereine...
es gibt noch die art, die tradition wahren will und nur einmal die woche schießen geht (mein verein).

Aber wenn man jetzt mal weiterdenkt müsste man da nicht auch den Jägern im Schützenwesen die Gewehre verbieten, auch wenns nur Atrappen sind??? Könnte ja sein, dass sich irgendwelche Kids darauf einbilden sie könnten einfach mit ner Waffe durch die Weltgeschichte spazieren


----------



## Boesor (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				GreenMcFly am 13.02.2007 09:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja dem stimme ich voll und ganz zu. Erschwerend kommt noch dazu das die komplette Spieleindustrie auf dem Absatz in Deutschland nicht nur Einbusse macht sondern komplett eingestellt werden könnte.



Warum muss ich das hier immer wieder lesen?
Es würden auch mit diesem Gesetz mit Sicherheit nicht alle Spiele verboten und es würde auch nicht das große Chaos auf dem Arbeitsmarkt ausbrechen.
Es gibt genug Argumente um gegen das Verbot zu sein, da reicht es vollkommen sachlich zu argumentieren


----------



## Erzwo (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 13.02.2007 11:25 schrieb:
			
		

> GreenMcFly am 13.02.2007 09:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn ich den entwurf richig gelesen habe, dann sind alle spiele verboten, mit denen man solche Gewalt darstellen kann.
Dadrunter fallen ALLE Grafikengines, auch die von Moorhuhn und Reiterhof Deluxe


----------



## Sumpfling (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Erzwo am 13.02.2007 11:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich den entwurf richig gelesen habe, dann sind alle spiele verboten, mit denen man solche Gewalt darstellen kann.
> Dadrunter fallen ALLE Grafikengines, auch die von Moorhuhn und Reiterhof Deluxe



Stimmt haste auch schon die Ultra-Violence-Mod für Reiterhof Deluxe gespielt ?^^
Je nach dem wie eng man das mit der "unmenschlichen Gewalt" sieht könnten wohl auch die Siedler-, Anno-, Sacred- und Gothicmacher hier zu Lande einpacken.
Die einzigen Spiele die hier mit Sicherheit noch weiterhin produziert werden könnten sind wohl die Fussballmanagergames. Allgemein wäre so ein Gesetz auf jeden Fall schon ein ziehmliche Einschränkung der Möglichkeiten der Spieleentwicklung und tötlicher Sicherheit ein guter Grund in Deutschland keine Spieleschmiede zu gründen.
Aber z.Z. ist diese Branche hier grade mal am Anfang ohne sonderlich große wirtschaftliche Bedeutung, wenn man sie jetzt schnell platt macht tuts auch nicht wirklich weh.


----------



## Erzwo (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Sumpfling am 13.02.2007 12:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Je nach dem wie eng man das mit der "unmenschlichen Gewalt" sieht könnten wohl auch die Siedler-, Anno-, Sacred- und Gothicmacher hier zu Lande einpacken.
> Die einzigen Spiele die hier mit Sicherheit noch weiterhin produziert werden könnten sind wohl die Fussballmanagergames. Allgemein wäre so ein Gesetz auf jeden Fall schon ein ziehmliche Einschränkung der Möglichkeiten der Spieleentwicklung und tötlicher Sicherheit ein guter Grund in Deutschland keine Spieleschmiede zu gründen.
> Aber z.Z. ist diese Branche hier grade mal am Anfang ohne sonderlich große wirtschaftliche Bedeutung, wenn man sie jetzt schnell platt macht tuts auch nicht wirklich weh.



Das stimmt nicht ganz, deutschland ist eines der Umsatzreichten Länder neben Japan und USA, was die Unterhaltungselektronik, dadrunter zählt auch die Spieleindustrie, angeht.
Also eine kleine Macht ist die Spieleindustrie schon.


----------



## dornado (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Erzwo am 13.02.2007 12:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Sumpfling am 13.02.2007 12:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich glaube kaum das es ein so großer Teil ist... zumal, wenn man einen Porsche mit über 50000€ subventioniert wieso sollte man dann nicht da auch Scheisse bauen....
Ich frag mich echt obs einfach die Luft ist die da oben so dünn is...


----------



## H0RUS (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

*starkes kopfschüttel* diese verdammten politiker! wieviele von den ernsthaften zockern, die ihr geld damit verdienen laufen amok? keiner. weil die spiele numal nicht aggressiv machen. mag sein, dass irgendwelche geistig schwachen deppen voll abdrehen aber da muss schon vor den spielen irgendwas im kopf schief laufen! ich hätte auch einfach mal ne genaue definition von "killerspielen". Merken die denn nich, dass die mit einem verbot von shootern nen ganzen industriezweig ausrotten?!
zieht euch doch mal nen vormittag auf RTL II rein(naruto etc.), das kucken doch auch alle kiddies und keiner sagt was. solche spiele (sofern BF2, Stalker etc. eingeschlossen sind) sind nunmal mein hobby, da könnten die deppen auch gleich fußball verbieten; da verletzen sich mehr leute als vorm pc!
ich habe fertig!!!


----------



## moetown83 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Hmm,wenn so argumentiert wird,dann sollte doch auch der Alkohol verboten werden.Wieviele Leute gehen jedes Jahr wegen dem Suff drauf (durch Schlägereien,Autounfälle,Leberzirrhose etc.)?Und warum wird der Alkohol nicht verboten?Weil es in der Gesellschaft fest verankert wird,dass der verantwortungsvolle Umgang mit Alkohol gelehrt wird.Also,wenn die Politiker den Eltern zutrauen,dass die ihren Kindern den verantwortungsvollen Umgang mit Alkohol (der jedes Jahr weit mehr Leute umbringt als alle Amokläufe zusammen) beibringen,warum sollten die Eltern dann in Sachen PC-Spielen bevormundet werden?Als Argument wird angeführt, dass viele Eltern keine Ahnung von den neuen Medien haben.Und was folgt daraus?Aufklärung,nicht Verbote.

Da sieht man mal wieder in Bezug auf Beckstein und Co: Was der Mensch nicht kennt,davor hat er Angst.


----------



## Alex (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

ohne besonderen juristischen Fachbezug zu haben würde ich das ganze jetzt nicht so tragisch sehen, zumindest für volljährige Spieler:



> "Mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu einem Jahr oder mit Geldstrafe wird bestraft, wer Spielprogramme,
> die grausame oder sonst unmenschliche Gewalttätigkeiten gegen Menschen
> oder menschenähnliche Wesen darstellen und dem Spieler die Beteiligung an dargestellten
> Gewalttätigkeiten solcher Art ermöglichen,
> ...



1. verbreitet meint ja wohl verkauft, verschenkt etc. - tut ja normalerweise kein privater Anwender
2. eine Spielhalle oder Videothek betreiben auch die wenigsten Spieler....
3. ok, ist nicht neu. Das war auch vorher schon so
4. trifft eine ganze Menge Leute (Hersteller, Distributoren, Händler), aber nicht den Spieler an sich. Der Satz "um sie im Sinne der Nummern 1 bis 3 ..." relativiert alles. Als volljährige Privatperson kann ich also jederzeit jedes Spiel zum Eigengebrauch einführen, kaufen und spielen. Man muss das Ganze halt im Ausland bestellen, sonst ändert sich eigentlich nichts, außer dass es für Minderjährige schwieriger wird, an diese Games ranzukommen...

Also aus reiner Spielersicht kein Grund zur Panik...

Eine andere Sache sind natürlich die wirtschaftlichen Konsequenzen für Hersteller und Anbieter, Veranstalter von LAN-Parties etc. Das soll mal schön unsere Rechtssprechung klären...


----------



## setchmoh (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 11.02.2007 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> ich98 am 11.02.2007 15:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nein nein, es muss nicht der Anfang sein!!!!
Es könnte schon ein Schritt weiter sein!!  

Ich meine bis in der Presse was von dem überprüfen von Kreditkarten stand,
wusste auch keiner das das gerade passiert!!!!!! (Ausser du hast da was gekauft und die B....... waren schon bei dir!!!!! )

Keiner von uns weiss doch was die gerade wieder aushäcken, mit ihrem KOMISCHEN DENKEN!!!!

Und wir Deutschen ....... DEMO........Rechte wahr nehmen?!!......Gar sogar wehren!!!!????.........
Wer von euch war denn mal bei ner Demo um seinem Unmut Luft zumachen. Bis sich hier ALLE wehrt ist es zu spät.......davon bin ich fest überzeugt......
Für ne Demo genug Leute zusammen zu bekommen ist alles andere als leicht!!!! 

Ich für meinen Teil hab mich schon vor nem Jahr nach Holland verpisst.....
hier ist auch nicht alles Gold was glänzt !!!!......Doch kann ich hier so Leben wie es mir gefällt......und meine Freunde, Eltern und Heimat sind etwa 2 Stunden die A4 fahren........mein Arbeitgeber hat ne Niederlassung hier und so
hab ich es probiert.....bis jetzt (14Monate) find ich das ganz ok


----------



## Ajahnis (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Vieleicht sollte man Bayern von Deutschland abspalten.Sollen die doch wieder ihren Freistaat machen.
Da bleibt uns wenigstens diese blöde Geschwafel von Stoiber und Beckstein erspart.


----------



## TheChicky (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Ajahnis am 13.02.2007 18:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Vieleicht sollte man Bayern von Deutschland abspalten.Sollen die doch wieder ihren Freistaat machen.
> Da bleibt uns wenigstens diese blöde Geschwafel von Stoiber und Beckstein erspart.



Das wäre mir als Bayern nur zu recht! Endlich keinen Finanzausgleich mehr zahlen. Keine Steuergelder mehr nach Berlin, alles selbst behalten. Uns nix mehr von irgendwelchen Dummschwätzern ausm Rest Deutschlands sagen lassen müssen. Eigene Gesetze, die den Wirtschaftsstandort Bayern NOCH besser machen und den Rest Deutschlands NOCH mehr abkacken lassen wie bisher. BaWü nehmen wir auch noch mit, da wird ja auch noch vernünftig regiert und dann gehts aufwärts! Boah, ich bin absolut deiner Meinung, sowas hätte fast nur Vorteile! Zumindest für Bayern


----------



## Boesor (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TheChicky am 13.02.2007 19:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Ajahnis am 13.02.2007 18:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vorher lassen wir NRWler uns aber das ganze Geld zurückzahlen was vorher nach bayern geflossen ist!


----------



## TheChicky (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 13.02.2007 20:22 schrieb:
			
		

> TheChicky am 13.02.2007 19:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das solltest du von den anderen Bundesländern einfordern, Bayern hat seine erhaltenen Zahlungen durch Zahlungen an Nehmerländer längst überkompensiert. Außerdem hat das NRW doch gar nicht nötig...oder doch?


----------



## chris040680 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TheChicky am 13.02.2007 20:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 13.02.2007 20:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deutschland von Bayern abspalten klingt echt gut!

Der hässliche Pickel hängt schon viel zu lange an unserem schönen blauweisen Hintern.   

Seit doch mal ehrlich, Politik wäre noch viel langweiliger ohne unsere bayrischen Prachtburschen aus dem Landtag, auch wenn wir uns manchmal wünschen dass jemand dem Stoiber & Co. beim traditionellen Weiswurstessen selbige in A** schiebt.

Schau mer mal was von diesem Gesetzesentwurf übrig bleibt...

"ITS NAIS TO BE A PREIS BAT ITS HAIER TO BE A BAYER"


----------

